# How many days so far? (2014-2015 Season)



## skiNEwhere (Nov 17, 2014)

How many days do you have on the slopes this season?


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 17, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> How many days do you have on the slopes this season?



That boarders on taunting , timeout for you!
This thread should be locked til Janary!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 17, 2014)

Judging by the TR's, I'd say a far share of AZ'ers have gotten out already.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 17, 2014)

1. 3 by end of the week.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 17, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Judging by the TR's, I'd say a far share of AZ'ers have gotten out already.


Judging by your TR's on Epic I'd say you've quite a few. Ya come here to rub it in?

What's your #? Mines 0


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes steamboat. That's the exact reason I posted that here. I've probably got less than 100 days in the last 5 years, how many you have? Go ahead and think whatever you want.

8 days this season.


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 17, 2014)

4 so far. I'll be happy to get 60 in this year.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 17, 2014)

one


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 17, 2014)

1 fun day on awesome new no broken ski s such a difference


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 17, 2014)

2 BY Sunday...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2014)

2.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 17, 2014)

Two


----------



## Brad J (Nov 17, 2014)

Two also


----------



## HD333 (Nov 17, 2014)

Uno. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeggous (Nov 17, 2014)

4 so far. I had to burn a day of PTO today to fix a flat tire I got last night coming back from Bretton Woods. I picked up two new iPhone 6's at Costco while I was waiting. Yeah, my purchases during the two hour wait helped me figure out why tires there are cheaper. :-/ that will eat into my day count this season. I was at 68 last year. That will be tough for me to beat given this season's late start coupled with April's cold.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Vortex (Nov 18, 2014)

6 sor far.  No full days yet.  Get in before its busy and get back and watch some football.  I love early season.


----------



## marcski (Nov 18, 2014)

Bob R said:


> 6 sor far.  No full days yet.  Get in before its busy and get back and watch some football.  I love early season.


Good to hear you're getting out, Bob!  And it is nice to see you post again. It has been a while, no?


----------



## Vortex (Nov 18, 2014)

Marcski,

Thanks, yea I poke around in some of the early season threads, but not on very much any more. Hope you catch some shows.


----------



## aveski2000 (Nov 18, 2014)

One, at the River yesterday. Will be two on Thursday.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 18, 2014)

Day 7 at Loon today. 15 runs,  26,000 vertical. Firm and fast but edgable. Fun day!


----------



## Skimaine (Nov 18, 2014)

2 days.  Off to a good start.


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 18, 2014)

Zero and counting


----------



## jerryg (Nov 19, 2014)

5, all at SR thus far. Even ripped The Chutes of Jim with Bobr and Machski, respectively. Core!


----------



## snoseek (Nov 19, 2014)

Zero. Kirkwood just announced not opening Friday and heavenly will open a 600+- vert wrod serviced by a six pack....sounds lovely. Guess I'll just keep riding bike till it comes.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 19, 2014)

jerryg said:


> 5, all at SR thus far. Even ripped The Chutes of Jim with Bobr and Machski, respectively. Core!



Chutes of jim? Is there a smoke shack?


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 19, 2014)

jerryg said:


> 5, all at SR thus far. Even ripped The Chutes of Jim with Bobr and Machski, respectively. Core!



I hit the Chutes of Jim on Tuesday.  Still freshies on a 1 inch powder day at 2pm.  Worth the uphill slog!:grin:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 19, 2014)

snoseek said:


> heavenly will open a 600+- vert wrod serviced by a six pack....sounds lovely. Guess I'll just keep riding bike till it comes.



That sounds sweet. I can't believe you are passing it up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 19, 2014)

Yikes. A-Basin opened up ~800 feet of vert with a HSQ, I can't imagine how crowded it will be with less vert and more uphill capacity. Want to see pics for sure.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 19, 2014)

I'll maybe go up for a few runs on Sunday, maybe not...not too excited really.


----------



## jerryg (Nov 19, 2014)

There is a smoke shack, but I can't say where. I will tell you that if you motor past or over the Jungle Cliffs and can survive the Sunday Punch Traverse, the Chutes of Jim offer steeper lines than anything in Kirkwood's Cirque!


----------



## dlague (Nov 20, 2014)

1 and will double that Saturday.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 3, 2014)

Where is everybody at now?


----------



## Brad J (Dec 3, 2014)

four


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 3, 2014)

5

Best November I've had in a LONG time.  Getting them in now while I still can


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 3, 2014)

4...


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 3, 2014)

2.  One more than last November.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 3, 2014)

0, that will change in less than 12hrs.


----------



## 180 (Dec 3, 2014)

13 best ever


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 3, 2014)

So far, so good:

1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
3.  November 28, 2014:  Alta (daughter's first day on skis)
4.  November 29, 2014:  Alta.


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 4, 2014)

6 at Sugarbush


----------



## Vortex (Dec 4, 2014)

12


----------



## gostan (Dec 4, 2014)

Five days at Sugarbush.  5 more than last year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice Stan!  Glad to hear you're getting back on snow.  How are you feeling?


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 4, 2014)

4, 2 powder days, 1Spring like day, and 1 day just happy to be able to ski my new skis safely. My best November by far.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gostan (Dec 4, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Nice Stan!  Glad to hear you're getting back on snow.  How are you feeling?


 Thx.  Feeling much better.  Just need to work on my muscles to rediscover my ski muscle memory.  luckily, every day out on the mountain makes the next day out easier & better.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 4, 2014)

5 so far


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 4, 2014)

3, Saturday will make 4. Goal is 10 by end of Dec


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2014)

5 so far...best November in a few years.

Best part is 4 days were at Hunter, first November days at Hunter in about 5 years or so.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2014)

5 days was my tally for November - can't complain

If things play out in December like I think they will, I'll be at 16 by New Years Day


----------



## HD333 (Dec 4, 2014)

2 November days. Kicking myself for not getting on the slopes on Black Friday, we opted for a family funday with sledding and adult bevies instead.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Dec 4, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> 3, Saturday will make 4. Goal is 10 by end of Dec



Ditto except Sunday in my case!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 4, 2014)

dlague said:


> Ditto except Sunday in my case!



Sunday seems a better weather day than Saturday


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 4, 2014)

6 so far. Probably 2 more this weekend, once next week, 2 the following weekend, then a week at Killington. Should have 20 days before the season even really starts January 1st.

And my wife has even more.


----------



## aveski2000 (Dec 4, 2014)

Four, as of today.


----------



## Dmiller27 (Dec 4, 2014)

1!   I'm killing it so far


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 4, 2014)

Only 2 but usually don't start till December so


----------



## Madroch (Dec 5, 2014)

2 but that is avg for me for nov


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 7, 2014)

3

2 Killington
1 Stowe


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...



5.  December 7, 2014:  Snowbird.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 7, 2014)

five


----------



## snoseek (Dec 7, 2014)

Didn't start till two weeks ago but got nine days so far. Skiing more tomorrow-sat.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 7, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Didn't start till two weeks ago but got nine days so far. Skiing more tomorrow-sat.



How is the snow so far compared to this point last year?


----------



## snoseek (Dec 7, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> How is the snow so far compared to this point last year?



At elevation above 8k way better. couple more feet and we're in business


----------



## Dmiller27 (Dec 8, 2014)

Dmiller27 said:


> 1!   I'm killing it so far



Ok did some skiing this weekend.

1 Okemo
2 Wildcat
3 Brettonwoods


----------



## Dickc (Dec 8, 2014)

10


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 8, 2014)

13. This winter has been so variable so far I'm not even sure how to rate it. There have been some huge dumps onto bare ground, so at times you'll be poling on dirt and hitting rocks. There's been some fresh as well.

Skied at Vail on thanksgiving since they got a bunch of snow a couple days before, but the night before it rained so it was crusty the entire day.

Now during the day it's in the 40's in the Mtn's. 

Mother Nature has clearly been binge drinking again.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2014)

3. One in Tug hill lake effect heaven out their, 1 opening day for me at Jiminy P, and 1 at Hunter . hopefully I get more then 15 this winter.


----------



## Farleyman (Dec 8, 2014)

3, Two at bretton woods one at cannon 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 8, 2014)

0.. Being a stay at home dad is cramping my style lol 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 8, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> 0.. Being a stay at home dad is cramping my style lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



You need to go to a ski area that has a "mommy" ski program. day care and a ski pass for a discounted price.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 8, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> 0.. Being a stay at home dad is cramping my style lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I'm not a stay at home dad but I can affirm this statement. Kids get in the way of any fun!


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 9, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> You need to go to a ski area that has a "mommy" ski program. day care and a ski pass for a discounted price.



I will get out my fair share this year but nothing like the previous winters ive enjoyed.. Im looking forward for the time to come ican ski with my lil guy


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 9, 2014)

Day 10 for me since JHole opened on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Nick (Dec 9, 2014)

0 man. I hate it but I've sort of figured I can't really get my ski season going until after the new year. With 2 kids under 2 and several projects I had due at wrok this fall I haven't been able to a) get out of the office on a weekday and b) weekends have been loaded with either X-mas shopping, setting up lights / trees / etc. , planning my daughter's 1st birthday party on Jan 1st, and other stuff. It's been so flippin' hard. Kudos to you guys who are out there 10+ days already.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 9, 2014)

Today was day 12. Conditions have been amazing for early December. I am in a very optimistic mood.


----------



## Brad J (Dec 9, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Today was day 12. Conditions have been amazing for early December. I am in a very optimistic mood.



was it all snow at Wildcat today? you have a great boss, I am self employed and I still can't take a day off


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 9, 2014)

Nick said:


> 0 man. I hate it but I've sort of figured I can't really get my ski season going until after the new year. With 2 kids under 2 and several projects I had due at wrok this fall I haven't been able to a) get out of the office on a weekday and b) weekends have been loaded with either X-mas shopping, setting up lights / trees / etc. , planning my daughter's 1st birthday party on Jan 1st, and other stuff. It's been so flippin' hard. Kudos to you guys who are out there 10+ days already.




You need to learn the artform of doing a good enough job to not look like you didn't try, but shitty enough that she thinks you are just incompetent. Once you master the little things, you can then move on to laundry. 

Then you'll have plenty of ski time.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 9, 2014)

Brad J said:


> was it all snow at Wildcat today? you have a great boss, I am self employed and I still can't take a day off



Yes, snowed the entire time I was there (noon-4pm). It was coming down hard when I left. Conditions were fantastic. The snow was powder too. Usually Wildcat is aggressive in dropping ropes, but not this year. Everyone and their mother was ducking ropes and management was fine with it. That mountain should be near 100% open right now. Everything is skiiable. I only found one crossing (on Cat Cut-Off) where running water as a problem, and that trail is strictly a feeder to the trees. I only hit one rock the entire afternoon and that was on Upper Wildcat.


----------



## Brad J (Dec 9, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Yes, snowed the entire time I was there (noon-4pm). It was coming down hard when I left. Conditions were fantastic. The snow was powder too. Usually Wildcat is aggressive in dropping ropes, but not this year. Everyone and their mother was ducking ropes and management was fine with it. That mountain should be near 100% open right now. Everything is skiiable. I only found one crossing (on Cat Cut-Off) where running water as a problem, and that trail is strictly a feeder to the trees. I only hit one rock the entire afternoon and that was on Upper Wildcat.


Thanks


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 11, 2014)

snoseek said:


> At elevation above 8k way better. couple more feet and we're in business



Storm track shows you guys are supposed to get 2-3 feet, flakes started falling yet?


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 16, 2014)

9.  Knee tweak on Sunday had me concerned so I'm backing off until after Christmas.  Still hoping to end 2014 with close to 15.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 16, 2014)

6 and should be 9 by Christmas


----------



## bigbog (Dec 16, 2014)

Going to have a great Day #2 tomorrow!


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 16, 2014)

5 right now, 8 by Xmas, 11 by the New Yr.
Ahead of my normal pace (last 3 yrs I was at 5 by the New Yr each yr)
Started earlier than I ever have and haven't missed a wknd which has helped.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 16, 2014)

7 right now, hoping for 9 by Christmas.... if the Sunday / Monday Storm happens !


----------



## Madroch (Dec 16, 2014)

A whopping 4- but I am usually lame pre Xmas....


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 16, 2014)

1 as of right now. I can't believe my first day was Sunday. Savemeasammy and DHS kicked my ass. My body is still recovering. Hoping to get back out there this weekend!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 16, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> 1 as of right now. I can't believe my first day was Sunday. Savemeasammy and DHS kicked my ass. My body is still recovering. Hoping to get back out there this weekend!



You get bonus points for taking Devil's Fiddle for your first run of the season.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 16, 2014)

2.  Actually a little ahead of schedule.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 16, 2014)

Got my first day on Sunday at Mt. Peter in Warwick, NY.


----------



## Tin (Dec 16, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> You get bonus points for taking Devil's Fiddle for your first run of the season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I bet he skied it before HS. Great success!


----------



## bigbob (Dec 17, 2014)

9 so far. We dragged a friend of mine down Devils Fiddle on Sunday for his first day, but his 5th run.


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 17, 2014)

12.  Should be 20 by 2015.  Typical season, hope to get in the mid-50s.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm not counting this year. Quality over quantity.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 17, 2014)

Glenn said:


> I'm not counting this year. Quality over quantity.



So are you not skiing at Mt Snow this year?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2014)

Up to 9 now, should be at 15 by the end of 2014


----------



## Vortex (Dec 17, 2014)

15 now. Hope for ten more by new years.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 17, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
> ...


6.  December 13, 2014: Alta


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 17, 2014)

17


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Dec 17, 2014)

400... I have 400 days


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 17, 2014)

Ski Till I Die said:


> 400... I have 400 days



:beer:How to be as skier


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Dec 17, 2014)

Like.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 18, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> So are you not skiing at Mt Snow this year?



Passes at Stratton this year if you must know.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 18, 2014)

6

5 - K
1 - Stowe


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 20, 2014)

2 for now -   

3 by tomorrow.  With 4 coming on the 31st (stupid trip to new york... no skiing - not happy)


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 20, 2014)

20!


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 20, 2014)

7 at Q Burke today!  Burke rocks!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 21, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> 7 at Q Burke today!  Burke rocks!



Qwesome!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 21, 2014)

9

Killington x 3
Breton Woods x 2
Okemo
Wildcat
Smuggs
Bolton


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 21, 2014)

eight at 7 different ski areas


----------



## snoseek (Dec 21, 2014)

20+-


----------



## Dmiller27 (Dec 21, 2014)

up to 5  
Okemo
Wildcat
Brenton Woods
Waterville Valley
Cannon


----------



## Kleetus (Dec 21, 2014)

Up to 5 as of today...

Killington X 2

Mount Snow X 2

Sunapee X 1


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Dec 21, 2014)

Today was day #11 

Trace snow has me at just over 175k vertical feet on the season so far - no complaints from me


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 21, 2014)

3 as of today


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 21, 2014)

6 so far. I was hoping to be at 10 by now but spraining my wrist hasn't helped. I should be around 10-11 by the new year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2014)

Updated:



thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> ...



7.  December 21, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 22, 2014)

Five so far.  Pico, Bretton (3x) and Cannon.  Should have 8 but had 1 rain out, 1 didn't make it out of bed, and 1 unexpected family get together.  Will probably double that 5 before New Years at the home bump.  No more travel until mid to late January (and hopefully a nice recovery after this Christmas disaster).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 22, 2014)

Up to 5, which is pretty good for living down here in CT with no ski home up north.  Two of them were legit powder days too so the stoke is currently high.  I'm planning on taking next weekend off which I'm ok with since it's going to r@!n and I have holiday parties to attend.  After that, I'm praying we get some good dumps.  Looks like maybe something brewing for early/mid next week...


----------



## gostan (Dec 22, 2014)

Yesterday was Day 10.  All @ Sugarbush.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 22, 2014)

Today was 7. 6 at Hunter and one at Whiteface. Should have been 10, but 2 days for Disney and one day of Nair.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 22, 2014)

Yesterday was 11.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 23, 2014)

After a 10 day hiatus, got day 16 in yesterday. Was great skiing deep pow, until I snapped the wood core in half width wise


----------



## Vortex (Dec 23, 2014)

19 and a few more to come this month.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> After a 10 day hiatus, got day 16 in yesterday. Was great skiing deep pow, until I snapped the wood core in half width wise



maybe santa will bring you a new pair


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 23, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> maybe santa will bring you a new pair



I'm not sure if I made the nice list this year, Santa will prob bring me Olin mark V's


----------



## soposkier (Dec 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'm not sure if I made the nice list this year, Santa will prob bring me Olin mark V's



Those make an excellent shot ski


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 23, 2014)

22, really enjoying not being ranked the #1 ski resort in North America so far this year. Locals are scared off from last years holiday crowds, which are here, but not to the extent of last year. Ski on Thunders until 10 this morning. 

Bluebird pow day today. Wind buffed cream cheese but still primo.


----------



## SkiMiser (Dec 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> After a 10 day hiatus, got day 16 in yesterday. Was great skiing deep pow, until I snapped the wood core in half width wise



If you're going to replace, Rossignol offering 6 lift tickets for the purchase of new boards this year.  Your local shop should have some details.  Good Luck!  @SkiMiser   P.S. 8 days - 4 Loon, 3 Bretton Woods, 1 Sunday River


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 23, 2014)

12 today


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 23, 2014)

SkiMiser said:


> If you're going to replace, Rossignol offering 6 lift tickets for the purchase of new boards this year.  Your local shop should have some details.  Good Luck!  @SkiMiser   P.S. 8 days - 4 Loon, 3 Bretton Woods, 1 Sunday River



Rossi makes ski boots? They paying you well for advertised I hope.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 26, 2014)

Updated:



thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> ...


8.  December 26, 2014: Alta (Powder Day)*


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 31, 2014)

Further updated:  



thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> ...


9.  December 31, 2014:  Alta Torchlight Parade.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 1, 2015)

26 today. A full month ahead of last year's pace but  less quality days. Have not made it to VT yet. Latest ever I think.


----------



## dlague (Jan 2, 2015)

Well at 11 days now and will be at 13 over the weekend and as a result have to ski Tuesday night to get past 13.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 2, 2015)

Vacation week has slowed down my ski time a lot, only got a couple days out of the last ten. Work's been busy. Still in the lower 20's. forecast for next couple weeks looks dry so I plan on doing some mtb riding down low and will pick up the pace for skiing when the snow returns. I really have no goals for days out I want to hit


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 2, 2015)

30, but had to take the day off today for year end accounting stuff. Lame.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 2, 2015)

Further updated:  



thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> ...



11.  January 2, 2015: Alta/Snowbird.
12.  January 3, 2015: Snowbird.


----------



## Dmiller27 (Jan 12, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Further updated:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I follow Snowbird and Deer Valley on Facebook and hope you took the day off today or tomorrow as per their updates it seems to be puking white fluffy stuff out there.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 12, 2015)

Snow day today.  Number 18.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 12, 2015)

13


----------



## dlague (Jan 12, 2015)

Well at 15 now!  Plan on beimg at 22 by end of January. Shooting for 50!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 12, 2015)

dlague said:


> Well at 15 now!  Plan on beimg at 22 by end of January. Shooting for 50!



At 21. Planning for 50 as well, I think I was at 13-14 around this time last season.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 13, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> ...



13.  January 10, 2015:  Alta.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 13, 2015)

I've got to pick it up big time.  I will only reach double digits this weekend and I started almost exactly 2 months ago.  Even going hard from here on out its going to be hard reaching 50.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 13, 2015)

Today makes 22. At this point in the season my goal is to ski open to close, pack a snack for lunch.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 13, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Today makes 22. At this point in the season my goal is to ski open to close, pack a snack for lunch.



You are living the dream! I am definitely not jealous


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm trying! If it were up to me, I'd have 100+ ski days a season, but I'd be broke, single, and probably unemployed. So when I do get out, I try to make the day last


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 14, 2015)

10 for me


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 14, 2015)

40. Wishing high pressure would go away.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Only 7. Missed 2 days this week due to car trouble. At least I salvaged 1 day out of the week.

6 - K
1 - Stowe


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 16, 2015)

18


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 17, 2015)

Tomorrow will be 15...of course the storm I coming Sunday night and we're heading out Monday morning.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 17, 2015)

18


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2015)

Not enough maybe 10?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 17, 2015)

5 days so far.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 18, 2015)

Yesterday made 22.


----------



## splunge (Jan 18, 2015)

Eighteen weekdays spent at nashoba race training.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 18, 2015)

Could've made today #23 but I really didn't feel like battling the masses. Tomorrow should be a little better


----------



## snoseek (Jan 18, 2015)

about 35. Skiing is not too good but its skiing. Everything is real techy and off piste lines are slowly slipping away with warm air. Typical January, it doesn't usually get going till February/Mar.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 18, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> ...



14.  January 17, 2015:  Snowbird.
15.  January 18, 2015:  Alta/Snowbird (daughter's first chairlift ride)


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 19, 2015)

Still in single digits.  I am however, on 1 streak and that's *not* being able to string back to back days since before Christmas.  That better end this weekend as I return to the road up north after the holidays.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm at 12 after adding 3 days this weekend. What an awesome day yesterday turned out to be at Magic!!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 21, 2015)

14, with only 1 wknd all season of back to back days. Focus has been on getting out once every wknd until my multi day wknd trips start with the Summit.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2015)

stuck on 12.  Hopefully Saturday


----------



## Puck it (Jan 21, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> stuck on 12. Hopefully Saturday


 And your season ends in March too? or is it April?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2015)

It likely ends March 1st.  I'll probably get a sympathy pass or two to get out in late April to finish the season.  I'll be lucky to hit 20 days at this point as I can't spare any vacation time for skiing this year.


----------



## splunge (Jan 21, 2015)

19 yesterday, 20 today.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 21, 2015)

20 Today after beer league tonight at Catamount.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 21, 2015)

1  - single run the day after Christmas on solid ice. Mostly just wanted to try out my new camera lens and had time to sneak in a run.
3 - (2 hour) days on the Carpet/Jbar with the kids.
1 - 2.5 hour afternoon on the upper mtn
1 - real day (although that was really only 4 hours of skiing)

I need to get some more in somewhere.


----------



## k123 (Jan 21, 2015)

15 so far


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 26, 2015)

9 

6 - K
1 - Stowe
1 - Pico
1 - Stratton


----------



## Vortex (Jan 26, 2015)

38.  Plugging along.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 26, 2015)

Yesterday was 15 !
My first day at Killington was Awesome !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 26, 2015)

Sweet 16


----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2015)

Well day 20 was suppose to be MRG tomorrow - it is their rollback day.  Mother Nature is not cooperating.  Either way - I will hit 20 this week.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 26, 2015)

dlague said:


> Well day 20 was suppose to be MRG tomorrow - it is their rollback day.  Mother Nature is not cooperating.  Either way - I will hit 20 this week.


LOL, see what happens when you buy tickets in advance. Yeah I know it's only $3.50 but it was pretty funny when you posted you already bought tickets in the skiing on the cheap thread.


----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> LOL, see what happens when you buy tickets in advance. Yeah I know it's only $3.50 but it was pretty funny when you posted you already bought tickets in the skiing on the cheap thread.



Laughing about that now!  I was lured by a low price on Liftopia and for the window rate! :beer:


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 26, 2015)

Finally up to double digits and got in back to back days in for the first time since before Christmas.  Looks like this week could be the start of a beautiful thing.  Next weekend at home (CBK) maybe a weekday morning or 2 too, then back up to the north the following.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snoseek (Jan 26, 2015)

Really bad snow in Tahoe currently but I'm still getting after it most days. I'm in my mid 40's somehow


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 27, 2015)

16 so far


----------



## JimG. (Jan 27, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Yesterday was 15 !
> My first day at Killington was Awesome !



Went to K last Friday, it was tremendous; was SS/Skyelark still getting snowmaking for June? Trees in great shape.

Heading back Thurs, bought Xpress pass.

Edit: Sunday at Platty made 25.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 27, 2015)

7
4x Stratton
2x Crotched
1x Okemo


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 27, 2015)

25. I tweaked my calf last time out though so I'm taking a week off


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2015)

13


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 27, 2015)

48 as of today.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 27, 2015)

AdironRider said:


> 48 as of today.



Sounds like you're livin' the dream.
How many days this season HAVEN'T you skied?


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 27, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Went to K last Friday, it was tremendous; was SS/Skyelark still getting snowmaking for June? Trees in great shape.
> 
> Heading back Thurs, bought Xpress pass.
> 
> Edit: Sunday at Platty made 25.



SS still had Wales but no active snowmaking while I was there. Website said they were going to do the first groom before the storm.
should be good Thursday !
Very impressed with Killington, thank you Puck it for twisting my arm !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 27, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> SS still had Wales but no active snowmaking while I was there. Website said they were going to do the first groom before the storm.
> should be good Thursday !
> Very impressed with Killington, thank you Puck it for twisting my arm !
> 
> ...


They're going to blow the Fiddle this week.

I'll be there tomorrow.

Finally making double digits.


----------



## splunge (Jan 28, 2015)

24 is today. Yet another day at nashoba. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 28, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Sounds like you're livin' the dream.
> How many days this season HAVEN'T you skied?



Thanks man! With kids in the near future it was my last year to really get after it most likely. 

Since the mtn opened on Thanksgiving I've only missed 14. 5 of which were last week as I let some achilles tendonitis calm down.


----------



## SnowRock (Jan 28, 2015)

At 11 usually get in 25 or so.. so pretty much on track. Wife and I are moving mid march which may cramp my style. Have an end of March trip to stowe planned with buddies but need to figure out my western destination trip yet and running out of dates for that.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 28, 2015)

20


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 28, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Sounds like you're livin' the dream.
> How many days this season HAVEN'T you skied?



When you comin' round these parts?


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm at 13. I dont really rate my season on the number of days, or any other quantitative measure,  unless Im at work instead of skiing lol. Work has been stupid the last 2 winters. Last year I dont even think I hit 30. I f all goes according to plan,  I should be at 24-25 by the end of February so I should at least  be able to get past that but I do miss the days of only one job when I would ski significantly more days.


----------



## splunge (Jan 29, 2015)

26 &27 today. Great snow at nashoba today. Yesterday was not as good.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 30, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> When you comin' round these parts?



I don't know. It's either come home or go to Jackson in late Feb, even that's less than 50/50 at this point. I wanna ski there before they install the crags lift over the summer.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Jan 30, 2015)

Only 6, but getting to it next week for the next several weeks.  Sugarbush (North & South), Mt Snow, Catamount, Middlebury.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 30, 2015)

The crags lift is not going to change anything. Don't believe the crusty guys who bemoan it just because its different.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 30, 2015)

You don't think it'll get tracked out much quicker?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 31, 2015)

12

9 -K
1 - Stowe
1 - Pico
1 - Stratton


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 31, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Went to K last Friday, it was tremendous; was SS/Skyelark still getting snowmaking for June? Trees in great shape.
> 
> Heading back Thurs, bought Xpress pass.


Thurs. was one of the nicest days I've had at K in awhile. Bluebird, no wind & the mountain was in fantastic shape. Natural & ungroomed runs had good quality snow, as did the woods. Groomers worked overtime laying down corduroy on just about every trail that usually see's a groomer, not just a few here or there. Even OL saw a groom as did upper Wildfire. I was hard pressed to find ice anywhere & the quality of the snow was awesome with them grooming the 5" they received Tues. in. No one was there to carve them up so they stayed that way all day. After waking up to -8 at 6:30 it was already 20 when I pulled into Bear a little before 9, 37 in Rutland at 4:30. Yesterday (Fri) was a snow day. I'd say about 5" was down & still snowing when I left to drive home at 2pm.

Hope you made it there Thurs. Jim G. What a day.

To answer your question about SS/ Skyelark they turned the guns back on on upper Skyelark & SS headwall again yesterday (Fri).


----------



## Madroch (Jan 31, 2015)

22


----------



## dlague (Jan 31, 2015)

Ended January at 21.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 31, 2015)

14 as of Today. 

Disappointing January as I was at 11 on New Years Day, but I tweaked my knee and ended up having a grade 1 MCL Sprain. I tried going out during MLK weekend, but I was having considerable difficulty moving around the way I wanted to. This weekend was the first time I was back up to speed and boy was it a great weekend to do so! I played hooky yesterday and got some great tree skiing in at Pico!


----------



## snoseek (Feb 1, 2015)

Today will be 1/2 way too 100. If it doesn't start snowing soon I won't be making 100.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 1, 2015)

Only 10 ,usually get around 25 . wish i had a mtn closer , but 90 minutes is my closest . 

But ,realistically at almost 72 now and having been thru open heart surgery  almost 6 yrs ago , just happy to be still having fun out there and skiing well.    I just had a great ski buddy pass away yesterday ..... Great guy


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 1, 2015)

8 so far

6 at sugarbush, 1 at okemo and 1 at sundown


----------



## mrvpilgrim (Feb 1, 2015)

hit 20 today
my better half ,a teacher down by cape cod  ,by virtue of a 2 week Christmas vacation and 4 consecutive snow days last week hit 29


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2015)

14

Jay
Smuggs
Burke
Bolton
Wildcat
Loon
Powder Ridge
Okemo
Cannon x 2
Bretton Woods x 2
Killington x 2


----------



## JimG. (Feb 1, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Thurs. was one of the nicest days I've had at K in awhile. Bluebird, no wind & the mountain was in fantastic shape. Natural & ungroomed runs had good quality snow, as did the woods. Groomers worked overtime laying down corduroy on just about every trail that usually see's a groomer, not just a few here or there. Even OL saw a groom as did upper Wildfire. I was hard pressed to find ice anywhere & the quality of the snow was awesome with them grooming the 5" they received Tues. in. No one was there to carve them up so they stayed that way all day. After waking up to -8 at 6:30 it was already 20 when I pulled into Bear a little before 9, 37 in Rutland at 4:30. Yesterday (Fri) was a snow day. I'd say about 5" was down & still snowing when I left to drive home at 2pm.
> 
> Hope you made it there Thurs. Jim G. What a day.
> 
> To answer your question about SS/ Skyelark they turned the guns back on on upper Skyelark & SS headwall again yesterday (Fri).



I did not; skied Plattekill Wed, have to work occasionally!

I will be back mid-Feb, Sugarloaf Wed-Sun next week.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2015)

5 days at the Loaf Jim?  You lucky bastard


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2015)

JimG. said:


> I did not; skied Plattekill Wed, have to work occasionally!
> 
> I will be back mid-Feb, Sugarloaf Wed-Sun next week.


I hope your day at Platty was good. Enjoy Sugarloaf this week, should be epic. I'll probably be hitting up K Wed.- Fri. again this week, maybe Stowe Thurs. (council day). Parking shouldn't be a problem...


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 1, 2015)

9
6x Stratton
2x Crotched
1x Okemo


----------



## bluebird (Feb 1, 2015)

12 so far; 11 at Jay & 1 at Gore


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 2, 2015)

19 - Hopefully 20 this afternoon/evening...


----------



## therobertcollins (Feb 2, 2015)

18-19. 
2 at Smuggs, 1 at Cochrans, and the rest at Jay. Hopefully a Jay Day and a first time at Burke this week.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 2, 2015)

Yesterday was day 30 for me this season.  it was cold but a great day at Mt Ellen.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

Why even keep track is it a contest?


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Morwax said:


> Why even keep track is it a contest?


Maybe some of us just like to keep track our of days & areas skied. I know I do. Not a contest at all.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 2, 2015)

Ive gone a bunch of times, here and there.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2015)

28 so far with about 450k vertical feet


----------



## Dmiller27 (Feb 2, 2015)

Finally hit 10

Okemo*4
Wildcat
Brenton Woods*2
Waterville Valley
Cannon
Cranmore


This sat and sunday will be 12 both at wildcat


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 3, 2015)

15

Wachusett x 7
Bretton Woods x 2
Mt Snow
Sunapee
Crotched
Attitash x 2
Stratton


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 3, 2015)

11 all with the exception of 1 at Gunstock


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 3, 2015)

25 tomorrow night!


----------



## Vortex (Feb 3, 2015)

41.   80 is the goal.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Bob R said:


> 41.   80 is the goal.


A lofty goal. A guy I know is attempting to ski twice his age. Today is day 93 for him. He's skied everyday the mountain has been open so far. He's in his mid-60's. It helps he lives 10 minutes from the mountain.

Me I hope to make 50 but I've already lost several days I could have skied for various reasons.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 3, 2015)

80 is always the goal.   Made 79 last year.   I kicked myself for bailing early on a few wind hold days.

Terry is usually one of the leaders from this group pushing 100 number. 

93 days at the beginning of Feb, The 2nd half should be awesome with the snow pack, sun and warm temps on the horizon soon.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Bob R said:


> Terry is usually one of the leaders from this group pushing 100 number.


Quite a few people I know make the 100 day mark. The area I frequent most often even gives you a hat after hitting 100 days.


----------



## dlague (Feb 3, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> A lofty goal. A guy I know is attempting to ski twice his age. Today is day 93 for him. He's skied everyday the mountain has been open so far. He's in his mid-60's. It helps he lives 10 minutes from the mountain.
> 
> Me I hope to make 50 but I've already lost several days I could have skied for various reasons.



50 is our goal too - currently based on a mapped out potential days we might get to 60.  However, working M-F that goal will be about the best we could ever achieve with out being retired, self-employed or working at a ski area



Bob R said:


> 80 is always the goal.   Made 79 last year.   I kicked myself for bailing early on a few wind hold days.
> 
> Terry is usually one of the leaders from this group pushing 100 number.
> 
> 93 days at the beginning of Feb, The 2nd half should be awesome with the snow pack, sun and warm temps on the horizon soon.





steamboat1 said:


> Quite a few people I know make the 100 day mark. The area I frequent most often even gives you a hat after hitting 100 days.



How does someone reach 100+ days?  Where do you work?  Are they retired?  Do they work for a ski resort?  I gotsta know!


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 3, 2015)

dlague said:


> How does someone reach 100+ days?  Where do you work?  Are they retired?  Do they work for a ski resort?  I gotsta know!


Most are retired & live on or near the mountain. You have to have a season pass & be scanned at least 100 times to get a 100 day hat.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't think I could ever get even close to 100 days a season. If I really pushed it and skied literally everyday I had off, I could maybe make it into the 80's.


----------



## nolan_rourke (Feb 3, 2015)

Only been out 1 time this year so far, with all the snow we've gotten recently ill be getting out more.


----------



## slatham (Feb 3, 2015)

For most people with a "normal" schedule (yet a good amount of vacation days) and who don't live close enough to a night skiing area, I calculate a total of 57 POSSIBLE days assuming you start the weekend before Thanksgiving, end it on the 2nd weekend of April, ski both days EVERY weekend, ski 4 days over Thanksgiving, 10 over Christmas, 3 over MLK, and 8 over Presidents week.  So anyone skiing over 60 days does not have a normal schedule. And anyone skiing anywhere close to 60 days (with a normal schedule/vacation) probably doesn't have a traditional family life with spouse, kids etc.

Anyway, for me, with the above (plus a 4 hour drive to my home Mountain), I have 17 so far. My goal is to get over 30.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 3, 2015)

slatham said:


> For most people with a "normal" schedule (yet a good amount of vacation days) and who don't live close enough to a night skiing area, I calculate a total of 57 POSSIBLE days assuming you start the weekend before Thanksgiving, end it on the 2nd weekend of April, ski both days EVERY weekend, ski 4 days over Thanksgiving, 10 over Christmas, 3 over MLK, and 8 over Presidents week.  So anyone skiing over 60 days does not have a normal schedule. And anyone skiing anywhere close to 60 days (with a normal schedule/vacation) probably doesn't have a traditional family life with spouse, kids etc.
> 
> Anyway, for me, with the above (plus a 4 hour drive to my home Mountain), I have 17 so far. My goal is to get over 30.



You seem to base your thinking exclusively on it being lift served skiing. Earning turns would open up 100 day seasons to any weekend warrior willing to earn it after the lifts shut down, or like for most folks even in ski towns, early morning or after work skiing.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 3, 2015)

What is normal?  Ski October til June with lift served and hiking. And then get a few more summer turns in tux or out west.  Yes, night skiing is close but I  only do 3 or 4 days at the most.   Today was 40. Hoping for 100 but I will most likely come up a bit short.   Snow is great right now. Get out every day that you can!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2015)

Striving for 40 at 20 right now.


----------



## Edd (Feb 3, 2015)

Only at 10. Slow start.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 3, 2015)

Live in a ski town, work at Night as much as possible and go out even when its crappy. Also hustle $$$$ in summer so you can take it easy in winter. That's my formula and you better believe it comes with some pretty big sacrifices but it's overall worth it and a happy life


----------



## Vortex (Feb 4, 2015)

slatham said:


> For most people with a "normal" schedule (yet a good amount of vacation days) and who don't live close enough to a night skiing area, I calculate a total of 57 POSSIBLE days assuming you start the weekend before Thanksgiving, end it on the 2nd weekend of April, ski both days EVERY weekend, ski 4 days over Thanksgiving, 10 over Christmas, 3 over MLK, and 8 over Presidents week.  So anyone skiing over 60 days does not have a normal schedule. And anyone skiing anywhere close to 60 days (with a normal schedule/vacation) probably doesn't have a traditional family life with spouse, kids etc.
> 
> Anyway, for me, with the above (plus a 4 hour drive to my home Mountain), I have 17 so far. My goal is to get over 30.




Start in Oct or Early November as soon as there is lift serviced turns.   Ski into at least the first week of May. Take long weekends or a couple weeks of vacation and follow your above plan and you end up in the 70's of low 80's.

You have to make a lodging commitment or be close to a mountain.  My wife and kids do it too.  Kids were with us more prior to college.

Snowseek takes it to another level and chooses to handle it completely differently and wins.  He was there to the bitter end when he decided to stay east.


----------



## Terry (Feb 4, 2015)

Tonight will make 33. Off to a slow start as early January was not great skiing, but making up for it now!!!


----------



## Farley Moseley (Feb 4, 2015)

15 So far on the Cannon, BWoods, Waterville Pass!


----------



## JasonT (Feb 4, 2015)

6 so far with 2 more days coming up this weekend.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 5, 2015)

Currently at 13 which is pretty lame considering I have a home mountain 45 mins from the house.  However, we are only at the mid point of the season and the real season starts after Presidents Day (ie. March and April).  I could (and hopefully will) easily triple that number over the next eight weeks.  There are 2 sides to having the pass and home mountain, side 1 can get a lot of weekday mornings in when motivated, side 2 looks at things such as temperature and wind and gets unmotivated quickly.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 5, 2015)

Fiddy Three


----------



## HowieT2 (Feb 5, 2015)

21 at sugarbush


----------



## MarieEmily (Feb 5, 2015)

thanks for doing all the shoveling


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 6, 2015)

slatham said:


> For most people with a "normal" schedule (yet a good amount of vacation days) and who don't live close enough to a night skiing area, I calculate a total of 57 POSSIBLE days assuming you start the weekend before Thanksgiving, end it on the 2nd weekend of April, ski both days EVERY weekend, ski 4 days over Thanksgiving, 10 over Christmas, 3 over MLK, and 8 over Presidents week.  So anyone skiing over 60 days does not have a normal schedule. And anyone skiing anywhere close to 60 days (with a normal schedule/vacation) probably doesn't have a traditional family life with spouse, kids etc.
> 
> Anyway, for me, with the above (plus a 4 hour drive to my home Mountain), I have 17 so far. My goal is to get over 30.



I have 3 kids and work FT and get into the 50s every year.  Not good at keeping track.  I ski from whenever SR opens and usually til first weekend in May (May 3 at K last year was last day).  We have a ski home, so pretty much give up our 'real' lives in flatlands every weekend and vacation and head north.  I ski enough that the January 0* and 20mph wind days I will give up.  So if you call this "traditional", we have it.  Lots of families like mine - but key is having a ski home.


----------



## Fowtwuntee (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm at 30 so far this season. One of the perks of having a seasonal job


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 6, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> ...



16.  February 5, 2015: Deer Valley


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 6, 2015)

14

10 -K
2 - Pico
1 - Stowe
1 - Stratton

Skipped skiing today because of the cold. I think that makes 4 days I skipped so far this year. 2 becuase of weather & 2 because of car problems.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 6, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> A guy I know is attempting to ski twice his age. Today is day 93 for him. He's skied everyday the mountain has been open so far. He's in his mid-60's. It helps he lives 10 minutes from the mountain.


Spoke with him yesterday. He changed his goal. His goal now is ski everyday the area is open. Considering he ski's K 99% of the time that's a lot of days. He made a rare appearance at Pico yesterday which is where I ran into him.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 7, 2015)

Tomorrow at SL will be 32.

Been at SL since Wed...some of the best skiing ever for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 7, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Tomorrow at SL will be 32.
> 
> Been at SL since Wed...some of the best skiing ever for me.




Glad you are getting to experience the Loaf in it's full glory.....sweet redemption for the year you drove all the way up for crappy conditions.  Way Jealous.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 7, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Glad you are getting to experience the Loaf in it's full glory.....sweet redemption for the year you drove all the way up for crappy conditions.  Way Jealous.



I remember thinking how good the place would be with a lot of snow. 2 years ago with Nemo was a taste.

These 4 days are the real deal.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 8, 2015)

16

Jay
Mad River Glen
Smuggs
Burke
Crotched
Bolton
Wildcat
Loon
Powder Ridge
Okemo
Cannon x 2
Bretton Woods x 2
Killington x 2


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 8, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> ...



17.  February 7, 2015: Snowbird
18.  February 8, 2015:  Alta


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 8, 2015)

21


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 8, 2015)

18 after this weekend


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 8, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> 16
> 
> Jay
> Mad River Glen
> ...



Holy diversity! You don't like to ski the same place twice huh?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 8, 2015)

Depends on the year.  Some years I get a pass, others I go the voucher route.  Even when I do get a pass I typically try and make it to 8-10 areas each year.


----------



## boofenstien (Feb 9, 2015)

Up to 21


----------



## dlague (Feb 9, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Depends on the year.  Some years I get a pass, others I go the voucher route.  Even when I do get a pass I typically try and make it to 8-10 areas each year.



+1  need to have the variety!  While we have a Cannon Pass, we are already at 10 other ski areas and counting and some of those are multiple times.  We are at 23 and will be at our half goal mark next weekend.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Tomorrow will be day 100 for my friend who's attempting to ski everyday the mountain is open. Having a toast for him at the Peak Lodge, I'm planning to be there.


----------



## denny717NHSB (Feb 9, 2015)

I wish I could get that much riding in. 
3 waterville
2 gunstock
2 loon
2killington
And sunapee today makes 10. Definitely going to get a lot more riding in. Didn't ride till the weekend after christmas, but I've gone at least once a week since. That's the most feasible goal I can set for myself without being poor. Next year I'm getting a pass. Killington I think.


----------



## KevinF (Feb 10, 2015)

As of now...  25 days at Stowe (have my pass there, so why go anywhere else?), 5 days at Nashoba Valley (race league, well 5th day is tonight), 1 day at Crotched.

So I'm up to 31.  Should be up to 38 by the end of the month.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 10, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Tomorrow will be day 100 for my friend who's attempting to ski everyday the mountain is open. Having a toast for him at the Peak Lodge, I'm planning to be there.




All lift served? I assume Killington is the only mountain on the East Coast where 100 days is possible on Feb 10th. Impressive any way you slice it.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 10, 2015)

22 lift served Alpine
2 BC
3 XC


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## xwhaler (Feb 11, 2015)

dlague said:


> +1  need to have the variety!  While we have a Cannon Pass, we are already at 10 other ski areas and counting and some of those are multiple times.  We are at 23 and will be at our half goal mark next weekend.



I love the diversity as well! Always something fun/unique about every mountain you visit.
I'm at 21 days on the season spread across 14 mountains so far. Looking like 35 days over 22 or so mtns will be where I end up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 11, 2015)

22+ is impressive.  I believe the most I've done in a season is 17 a few years ago.


----------



## Tin (Feb 11, 2015)

Only at 9 but 4 of which were just amazing. 14" at K, Mittersill the day it opened for the season, Crotched after 20" in three days, B-East yesterday with waist deep stashes and 10" all around. Plan to go all out now that my research grants and such are submitted.


----------



## skiMEbike (Feb 11, 2015)

Smellytele said:


>



El Tiante


----------



## denny717NHSB (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah I think I'll make it to 20, possible 25, but I'm spending so much money on it this year. I went 6 years without riding though and just got back into it, so I had to buy all new gear before this season. this has actually been my best season all my life though. I rode pats a lot in high school with the school program/season pass, then my boots didn't fit and my board was junk so I went 6 years without riding. I'm nowhere near 100, but this year I'm definitely making up for lost time, and exploring different mountains rather than hitting pats every time.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 11, 2015)

56. Achilles tendonitis is slowing me way down.


----------



## dlague (Feb 11, 2015)

Smellytele said:


>



Ditto!


----------



## gostan (Feb 11, 2015)

24 days.  All at Sugarbush.


----------



## dlague (Feb 11, 2015)

gostan said:


> 24 days.  All at Sugarbush.  &#55357;&#56833;



OK you are the one to follow around then!  Must know all the good places to go!


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 11, 2015)

21 days.........so far, mostly at Cannon !


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 11, 2015)

33.  Skiing has been epic lately.  About to go on a 11 day in a row streak!


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 11, 2015)

10 now


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 13, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> 33.  Skiing has been epic lately.  About to go on a 11 day in a row streak!



Wow, work?  Actually if it ever warms up I'll start getting in some pre-work skiing, but not with the windchills below zero.

Alex  

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 13, 2015)

25. Way below my target for this point in the season.  Too much work in January!!  Picking up the pace starting now.


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Feb 13, 2015)

Still on 400. 

You guys suck.


----------



## HouseQuinn (Feb 13, 2015)

7, which is a big deal for me. Target for the year was to get to 16, but probably not happening. Stupid job.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 14, 2015)

17

13 -K
2 - Pico
1 - Stowe
1 - Stratton

Fri. the 13th makes 5 days I've skipped so far ,,,,,Brrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> ...



19.  February 13, 2015:  Snowbird


----------



## Brad J (Feb 14, 2015)

20 today looks like I will make my goal of 35


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm at 17 as of last Sunday and am heading up to Magic tomorrow and staying until the following Sunday.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> ...



20.  February 15, 2015:  Snowbird


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## C-Rex (Feb 16, 2015)

Up to 15 so far with no end in sight, but I've already put a big dent in my vacation days for the year so I need to be a little more picky and/or go on the weekend.  Plus, I still have 6 days at Red Mountain in BC coming up in March.  AND FINALLY, I have plans to do Tucks this year.  Aiming for first weekend of May.  I might have a shot at breaking my personal record of 35 days.  Not bad for a guy without a pass and a 2 hour drive to the nearest decent mountain.


----------



## dlague (Feb 16, 2015)

Well hit the half goal mark - 25!  We are on pace to potentially hit 60 but do not want to set the bar too high!  Never broke 40 before so depends how spring plays out!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2015)

18

Big Rock
Jay
Mad River Glen
Smuggs
Burke
Crotched x 2
Bolton
Wildcat
Loon
Powder Ridge
Okemo
Cannon x 2
Bretton Woods x 2
Killington x 2


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2015)

Today was #33 with the next 6 days in a row adding to my total


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 16, 2015)

Today was only day 58 for me, but it's the first year I've been using Ski Tracks.  So for the first time, I have my collective vertical for the season and I just hit one million vertical feet!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> ...



21.  February 16, 2015:  Alta/Snowbird


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Today was only day 58 for me, but it's the first year I've been using Ski Tracks.  So for the first time, I have my collective vertical for the season and I just hit one million vertical feet!



Nice!!  

I went through 525k today - hoping for 60 days and one million verts this season, although basically every Sunday between this coming one and the end of March, having me be a "racer Dad" and spending more time watching that skiing will make that a bit of a challenge...


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 16, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Nice!!
> 
> I went through 525k today - hoping for 60 days and one million verts this season, although basically every Sunday between this coming one and the end of March, having me be a "racer Dad" and spending more time watching that skiing will make that a bit of a challenge...


Good stuff.  Between the end of grad school (1973) and retiring, I never made 60 days in a season - and I remember the "racer dad" seasons, too.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Nice!!
> 
> I went through 525k today - hoping for 60 days and one million verts this season, although basically every Sunday between this coming one and the end of March, having me be a "racer Dad" and spending more time watching that skiing will make that a bit of a challenge...



Nice! I did 55 one year and 66 the next.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice! I did 55 one year and 66 the next.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I did 60 last year, and that was with a kids school schedule with 3 day ski weekends basically all season long due to changes in my kids school schedules (last year both were in a Montessori school where attendance, or maybe a bunch of missed Monday's isn't an issue) wasn't an issue, whereas with my oldest in public school now, where a bunch of missed days are frowned upon  is an issue this year, so I'm way more Saturday/Sunday only this season, so just being able to look at the calender and realize that mid 50's or so, if not even 60 is a possibility this season is an accomplishment for me this year!!


----------



## splunge (Feb 18, 2015)

I lost track, but I think I'm near 40 now, all at nashoba. I should be headed up to cannon In the next couple days. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Feb 18, 2015)

60's


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2015)

splunge said:


> I lost track, but I think I'm near 40 now, all at nashoba. I should be headed up to cannon In the next couple days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



If you are there on Sunday PM me!


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 20, 2015)

Think I'm at 9 now, 6 at sugarbush, one at magic one at okemo one at sundown


----------



## splunge (Feb 20, 2015)

dlague said:


> If you are there on Sunday PM me!



Unfortunately, I won't be there this weekend, my plans changed, but I'll be either there or Crotched next weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 21, 2015)

Yesterday was day 20. Definitely left a few days out there due to my back hurting.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 21, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> ...



22.  February 21, 2015:  Alta (Powder Day)
23.  February 22, 2015:  Alta.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 22, 2015)

67 ish.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 22, 2015)

4 lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 22, 2015)

20 now. Would be around 24-25 if my MCL wasn't being bothersome during January.

Sunapee, Ragged, *Bolton Valley*, Magic, *Vail*, Cannon (Bold indicates new resort)


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 22, 2015)

12
6x Stratton
2x Crotched
1x Okemo
1x Wachusett
1x Bromley
1x Pico


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2015)

20

Mount Abram
Big Rock
Jay
Mad River Glen
Smuggs
Burke
Crotched x 2
Bolton
Wildcat x 2
Loon
Powder Ridge
Okemo
Cannon x 2
Bretton Woods x 2
Killington x 2


----------



## splunge (Feb 22, 2015)

Just went over it with a team mate, 43 days all at nashoba, I need to get out to somewhere big. How big is Crotched?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 22, 2015)

Today was 42! Just skied 9 of the last 10 days! 60 is the goal.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 23, 2015)

50.  Goal if 80 looking tough.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 23, 2015)

I lost track, which means it has been a good season so far.  If I had to guess I'd say just under 30. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 23, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Today was 42! Just skied 9 of the last 10 days! 60 is the goal.



You shush.



			
				Bob R said:
			
		

> 50. Goal if 80 looking tough.



You shush too. 

I'm at 16 with hopefully at least that many on the way.  But I think the quality says much more than the quantity this season.  I think at least half of mine are powder days and only 1 or 2 were below "very good" conditions.


----------



## boston_e (Feb 23, 2015)

17 so far!


----------



## dlague (Feb 23, 2015)

Well we are at 27 and hope to be at 31 by March 1st.  My Son is at 31 now and he plans at being at 36 my March 1st.  Our best has been 39 and we will ski into May.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 23, 2015)

19 as of today, 22 or 23 by next week at this time.  Picking up the pace with the best part of the season on the horizon. 40+ looks doable still.   Will ski deep into April.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm at 21 days now. I only made 4 of 8 days during the vacation week as a result of tweaking my calf early in the week. Felt good to be back on skis on Saturday and then what can I say about yesterday other than it was outstanding!


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 23, 2015)

30. 
That feels behind my goals for this season. but compared to recent seasons at this date it is:
- 5   ahead of '13-'14
- 16 ahead of '12-'13
- ?? '11-'12 must have been crappy because I stopped keeping track in January. Plus I was injured. 
- Tied with '10-'11 Which was an amazing season!

After doing that math I'm pretty stoked!!


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 23, 2015)

Yesterday was day 34 for me this season. The snow is deep in northern VT and there are still a few more months of skiing to go.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 23, 2015)

At 38 now. I'm on the "at least 3 ski days a week" schedule until season's end.

Adjusting my goal to 65.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 23, 2015)

At 24 now. Early thought (pre season) was to just match last yr's total of 25. When I began my season on 11/15 and then had 3 days before Dec 1 I thought 30 may be possible.
Now that I haven't missed a wknd since the season began it seems 35 may be possible.
I will have 9 additional days by the end of March at minimum so depending on how deep into April I go will dictate how close to 40 I may land.
Considering I skied 16 days the yr my son was born and 25 days last yr I'm doing pretty well for having a FT job and a 2 yr old at home!

The key for me is not missing any wknds---ski at least once every wknd, mix in some midweek days and long wknd trips and 30+ should be quite doable for most.


----------



## Brad J (Feb 23, 2015)

I am at 23 and  will be going out west on Wednesday to ski 7 days. plan on skiing to May 1 . I do ski full days 9-4 with 2 breaks. Many of my friends ski 6 and out and count that as a day. I think a vertical feet would be a better gauge.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Just getting warmed up. Well not really but when the weather does I will.

Only 17 & I think I'm going to wuss out this week too.


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 24, 2015)

Guesstimate is 34 days.  50 is attainable, maybe I should shoot for 60.


----------



## dlague (Feb 24, 2015)

Brad J said:


> I am at 23 and  will be going out west on Wednesday to ski 7 days. plan on skiing to May 1 . I do ski full days 9-4 with 2 breaks. Many of my friends ski 6 and out and count that as a day. I think a vertical feet would be a better gauge.



IMO that is a personal thing.  Maybe we should not count days but hours instead?  Vertical feet on a busy Saturday versus Vertical feet mid week are also two different beasts as well.  6 hours of groomers is much different than 6 hours or six runs even of trees, steeps or bumps.  BTW not saying that you ski groomers.  Some people ski way harder than others so to each there own.  Some people get out for 2-3 hours in the morning before starting their day - should that not count?

What should not count next,  if you are skiing a ski area under 1000 ft vertical?  Does it not count if you do BC and get one run in?

IMO a persons day count is their own making so who cares how they count it.


----------



## dlague (Feb 24, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Considering I skied 16 days the yr my son was born and 25 days last yr I'm doing pretty well for having a FT job and a 2 yr old at home!



Damn straight you are!


----------



## splunge (Feb 27, 2015)

FINALLY... Going up north for the first time. Cannon day trip for tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 27, 2015)

dlague said:


> IMO that is a personal thing.  Maybe we should not count days but hours instead?  Vertical feet on a busy Saturday versus Vertical feet mid week are also two different beasts as well.  6 hours of groomers is much different than 6 hours or six runs even of trees, steeps or bumps.  BTW not saying that you ski groomers.  Some people ski way harder than others so to each there own.  Some people get out for 2-3 hours in the morning before starting their day - should that not count?
> 
> What should not count next,  if you are skiing a ski area under 1000 ft vertical?  Does it not count if you do BC and get one run in?
> 
> *IMO a persons day count is their own making so who cares how they count it.*



^This.
There is no measure that works across the board.  
- Vert feet doesn't work. If a beginner spends all day on the Mtn they may only get 1K'. Can't take that away from them.
- Hours seems like the worst way to count it.  Could anything make it seem more like a job?  
- Runs?  What's a run?

For me personally I count days as "days in which I went skiing".  So even if it's only a couple of runs that is still a day in which I went skiing.  On the other hand I frequently ski 2 places in a day (occasionally even 3), but I still count that as one day in which I went skiing. 

The only reason I even count days is as a self-motivator.  I set a high goal for myself at the start of the season. There might be a day that I'm feeling lazy and warm in the house and not totally inclined to get out there.  Working towards that goal gets my ass off the couch.  Then once I'm on the hill I don't want to leave!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> ^This.
> There is no measure that works across the board.
> - Vert feet doesn't work. If a beginner spends all day on the Mtn they may only get 1K'. Can't take that away from them.
> - Hours seems like the worst way to count it.  Could anything make it seem more like a job?
> ...



100% this.  A day skiing is any day you were on the hill.

And ditto the self motivation part about keeping track of days.  It certainly isn't bragging as my totals are rather pathetic compared to some here.  But I try and make my days out total be the best it can possibly be for myself given my life schedule. 

 Lord knows I have skied 100+ days a few times in the past and hope to again someday when I retire.


----------



## splunge (Feb 27, 2015)

Plans changed, going to my grandfather's and skiing Jay Sat and Sun!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 27, 2015)

Hit 50 today at K mart.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 27, 2015)

I count runs as well, so for 12 days I am at 251 runs just shy of 21 runs per day.  Lowest day was 15 runs, highest is 25.  Normal full day I expect to get 20 runs.  My goal each season is to get 20 days in so usually I get somewhere around 400 runs a year on average


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 28, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> ^This.
> There is no measure that works across the board.
> - Vert feet doesn't work. If a beginner spends all day on the Mtn they may only get 1K'. Can't take that away from them.
> - Hours seems like the worst way to count it.  Could anything make it seem more like a job?
> ...



I'm with you.  I count anytime I go skiing as a day.  Whether it's with my kids or with whoever they all count as one day.


----------



## Edd (Feb 28, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> For me personally I count days as "days in which I went skiing".  So even if it's only a couple of runs that is still a day in which I went skiing.  On the other hand I frequently ski 2 places in a day (occasionally even 3), but I still count that as one day in which I went



Yeah, if I motivate to go, dress, click in, and ride up the lift, that's a friggin day. Days are not created equal.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 28, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> ...



24.  February 26, 2015:  Mount Eustis, NH (Powder Day)
25.  February 27, 2015:  Burke 
26.  February 28, 2015:  Burke


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 28, 2015)

34

Arapahoe Basin - 10/17, 10/21, 10/27, 10/31, 11/04, 1/2
Copper Mtn - 11/7, 11/11, 12/9, 12/12, 12/22, 1/5
Keystone - 11/14
Loveland - 11/19, 1/20
Breck - 11/21, 12/3, 12/4, 12/23
Vail - 11/27, 2/10
Beaver Creek - 1/13, 2/5
Winter Park - 1/6, 1/11, 1/19, 1/25, 2/1, 2/7
Snow King - 2/24
Jackson Hole - 2/25, 2/26, 2/27, 2/28


----------



## splunge (Mar 1, 2015)

45,

- 44 at Nashoba all season so far

- 1 at Jay (FINALLY!!!!!!)


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 1, 2015)

As of yesterday I've gotten six trips in to Camelback, a November day at Blue Mountain, and one trip up to Hunter so I'm at a total of eight. Hoping to add another 4-5 days in March and maybe one or two in April depending on the weather. I've always been bigger on getting days in during the Spring rather than early season Dec/Jan. Conditions and weather are for me a lot more fun and the crowds have thinned out by now.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2015)

21

Ragged
Mount Abram
Big Rock
Jay
Mad River Glen
Smuggs
Burke
Crotched x 2
Bolton
Wildcat x 2
Loon
Powder Ridge
Okemo
Cannon x 2
Bretton Woods x 2
Killington x 2


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 2, 2015)

22 After this weekend.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 2, 2015)

29


----------



## Terry (Mar 3, 2015)

50 so far. The cold in january kept the count down some.


----------



## dlague (Mar 3, 2015)

Hit 30 - now heading towards 40 and hopefully 50 (will be close).  We have spreading the love!

Killington           1​Attitash	        1​Black Mountain	1​Bretton Woods	1​Cannon	        9​Gunstock	        2​Lost Valley	       1​Magic Mountain	1​Okemo	        1​Pats Peak	        2​Pico	                1​Ragged	       3​Saddleback	        2​Sugarbush	        2​Sugarloaf	        2​


----------



## mrvpilgrim (Mar 3, 2015)

Hit 31 Sunday
better half (a teacher) by virtue of 2 school vacations  and countless snow days is at 42


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 3, 2015)

Up to 18.  Hoping for a couple more before my trip to Red Mountain and Big Red Cats.  With a little luck I can hit 30 by the end of March and maybe 35 or 40 by the end of the season.  I wish I had the time and money to do more, but for this year I'm definitely happy with the quality of those days.  It has been an incredible season.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 4, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> ...



24.  February 26, 2015:  Mount Eustis, NH (Powder Day)
25.  February 27, 2015:  Burke 
26.  February 28, 2015:  Burke
27.  March 1, 2015:  Lyndon Outing Club
28.  March 2, 2015:  Burke (Powder Day)


----------



## dlague (Mar 4, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> 24.  February 26, 2015:  Mount Eustis, NH (Powder Day)
> 25.  February 27, 2015:  Burke
> 26.  February 28, 2015:  Burke
> 27.  March 1, 2015:  Lyndon Outing Club
> 28.  March 2, 2015:  Burke (Powder Day)



Nice that you got a chance to hit up a couple of the little guys!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 4, 2015)

dlague said:


> Nice that you got a chance to hit up a couple of the little guys!



Nice that I got to enjoy your awesome winter!  Best conditions I have seen in that area in a long time.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 4, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> 15
> 
> Wachusett x 7
> Bretton Woods x 2
> ...



Stratton
Wachusett x 5 

21


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 7, 2015)

22

18 - Killington
2 - Pico
1 - Stowe 
1 - Stratton


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2015)

Logged #42 today, #43 on tap for tomorrow at The Hermitage Club (my ski coat + pants are currently at the local dry cleaner so they'll be freshly pressed for tomorrow! ;-) :lol: )


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 7, 2015)

40 today.  2nd best ever for this date, and incredible quality. What a season!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2015)

22. And that might be it for the year unless I get lucky and squeeze in some days late April or in May

Ragged
Mount Abram
Big Rock
Jay
Mad River Glen
Smuggs
Burke
Crotched x 2
Bolton
Wildcat x 2
Loon
Powder Ridge
Okemo
Cannon x 3
Bretton Woods x 2
Killington x 2


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 7, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> 22. And that might be it for the year unless I get lucky and squeeze in some days late April or in May
> 
> Ragged
> Mount Abram
> ...



Or June at K!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2015)

Very true.  Haven't done that since I think 97


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 8, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> ...



29.  March 8, 2015:  Deer Valley.

(Nice that I am ahead of where I usually am this time of the season).


----------



## dlague (Mar 8, 2015)

Hit 32 and with our trip to Banff in two weeks plus next weekend 40 should be easily attainable and 50 very possible.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 8, 2015)

dlague said:


> Hit 32 and with our trip to Banff in two weeks plus next weekend 40 should be easily attainable and 50 very possible.



Dave have you ever been to Banff? Hit me up if you have any questions. I did the trip 3 years ago. Good skiing with your family today!


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 8, 2015)

48 today.  4 this upcoming week.  Probably will be at 60 by April 1st.  70 must happen!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm at 24. Pretty much the least number of days for this point in the season in over a decade. Work has been a bear but hoping for a decent number of days as we move towards spring.


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 9, 2015)

14
6x Stratton
2x Crotched
1x Gunstock
1x Ragged
1x Pico
1x Bromley
1x Wachusett
1x Okemo


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 9, 2015)

Now at 28 with 3 more this upcoming wknd. Good chance I will be at 34 heading into April.
If everything breaks right I may hit 40. Had been averaging around 25 the past few seasons so this has been a good one!


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 9, 2015)

The spring push is on as I'm up to 25 and will probably add 1 or 2 more (at the home bump) during this week of thaw. Weekend up north 3/14-3/15, then Utah from the 21st -27th.  then back east to hopefully go till the 3rd week in April.  40 seems possible now as it didn't about 2 weeks ago.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## JimG. (Mar 9, 2015)

43 after yesterday, 3 days at Jay this week then Hunter, Platty, and 2 days at Belleayre the week after.

50 will be mine before April.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 13, 2015)

34 so far. Spent the last week in the Mad river Valley.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 14, 2015)

41. I've tied the amount of lift served days from last year. Barring any injury, I should be able to hit 50 days


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> ...



30.  March 15, 2015:  Alta/Snowbird


----------



## ss20 (Mar 15, 2015)

39... 31 of them at mountains with less than 550 vertical drop!


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Terry (Mar 15, 2015)

today was #60. Went out this afternoon and it was a surprisingly awesome day. Was sticky and grabby at noon but got colder and started dumping snow so got better  every run! Skied till the end! Had fun.


----------



## Terry (Mar 15, 2015)

Just noticed this is post #2000. Woo Hoo had to celebrate. Had an awesome day today skiing with my wife and ski buddy. (the same person)!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 16, 2015)

Terry said:


> Just noticed this is post #2000. Woo Hoo had to celebrate. Had an awesome day today skiing with my wife and ski buddy. (the same person)!



Quite a few days as  of late it looks like.  Well done.

59 Here.


----------



## KevinF (Mar 16, 2015)

29 at Stowe
7 at Nashoba (race league)
4 at Jackson Hole
2 at Grand Targhee
1 each at Waterville, Mt. Snow, Crotched and Jay

46 days in...  four day weekend coming up, probably ski into May with a trip to A-Basin, should be able to get to 60 days.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 16, 2015)

Yesterday makes 25 so far. Low numbers but at least there were a lot of quality days in there. I will likely only be at 28 by the end of March.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 16, 2015)

Today at Smuggs was day 60 spread over 13 different places.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 16, 2015)

43
7 places.  Hoping for at least 2 or 3 more
5 ski + 38 Snowboard.  Hoping make that ratio a little less skewed.


----------



## Edd (Mar 16, 2015)

Today was day 20. I had a slow start and it's been like swimming through molasses to stack up the days. Jealous of all you sons a bitches who have more days than I.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 16, 2015)

Kids = 21
Me = 20
Wife = 18

All at Pico so far this year.


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 16, 2015)

16
8x Stratton
2x Crotched
1x Gunstock
1x Ragged
1x Pico
1x Bromley
1x Wachusett
1x Okemo


----------



## snoseek (Mar 16, 2015)

low 70's....not going to get 100. Next couple I'm skiing for just a couple hours and riding mtb after. There's really very little snow left but I guess Kirkwood is good for a couple more weeks. 

I'm more looking forward to closing day actually, going to moab, earning some turns in La Sals and riding slickrock. Also some turns at killington later on. Maybe ill get a spring pass? Than would get me to 100 I bet


----------



## snoseek (Mar 16, 2015)

double post


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 19, 2015)

26

21 - Killington
2 - Pico
1 - Stowe
1 - Stratton
1 - Sugarbush


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 22, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> ...


31.  March 22, 2015:  Deer Valley.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 23, 2015)

25 after yesterday.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 23, 2015)

54, I have to get 70.  Time is running out...


----------



## Brad J (Mar 23, 2015)

34 don't think I will make 40


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 23, 2015)

65 today hiking some local spots. Still hoping for 100, but it is going to be close and require a fair bit of earned turns I think.  Hope to be at 70 by Sunday, but that's probably wishful thinking.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 23, 2015)

Brad J said:


> 34 don't think I will make 40



I am at 35 and may not make it to 40 either. Kind of bummed by it


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm at 27 as of yesterday. Definitely won't hit my normal 40 for the second year in a row but should get past 30. I'm at 27 now.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm at 3.  My goal of breaking 10 looks less and less likely.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 24, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I'm at 3.  My goal of breaking 10 looks less and less likely.



And no satans stairway either.....I think everyone here is massively disappointed in you


----------



## octopus (Mar 24, 2015)

18, really want 20 but vehicle issues are holding me back


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 24, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> And no satans stairway either.....I think everyone here is massively disappointed in you



One day on Satan's Staircase, actually.  I mentioned it in someone else's report.  The damn thing thoroughly kicked my ass.  I found it significantly tougher than their usual Gunny bumps.  Maybe not objectively a double black, but it certainly felt that way to me.  Hadn't been so beaten by a bump run since I used to skid and stop my way down OL as a kid.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 24, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> One day on Satan's Staircase, actually.  I mentioned it in someone else's report.  The damn thing thoroughly kicked my ass.  I found it significantly tougher than their usual Gunny bumps.  Maybe not objectively a double black, but it certainly felt that way to me.  Hadn't been so beaten by a bump run since I used to skid and stop my way down OL as a kid.



I think a reasonable person would allow you to count that as 2 or even 3 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 24, 2015)

35. Plattekill was sweet Saturday, woods were creamy.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 25, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I think a reasonable person would allow you to count that as 2 or even 3 days.



Good point.  Satan was surely playing tricks with time, not just with his unholy seeding.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 25, 2015)

48 so far.  8 more days planned for sure through the weekend of April 11/12.  After that it will all be a function of who's open (within a reasonable distance for me) and when my kids outdoor soccer seasons start on the weekends that will determine if I get a few more days in.....


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 25, 2015)

Today was day 100! 12" pow day as well, been a while since I've seen fresh lines.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 25, 2015)

16... on track for 20!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## gostan (Mar 27, 2015)

29 days @ Sugarbush to date.  I am hoping to reach 40 days with SB likely to be open into 1st weekend in May.   A much better season for me this year than last!


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 27, 2015)

Yesterday was day 25. At least 5, more likely closer to 10 days still to come. Right on pace for my 30-40 day average.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 27, 2015)

56 by the end of March.  65 seems possible, 70 likely a pipe dream.


----------



## Kerovick (Mar 29, 2015)

10 total, that's actually really good for me.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 29, 2015)

36


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 29, 2015)

35 as of today.  Still have a shot at 40 with 2 next weekend up north then closing weekend at Camelback the 11th and 12th, then it would take just 1 more day (Killington the 18th probably)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 29, 2015)

I know Rhode Islanders and liberals don't like him but...


----------



## boston_e (Mar 29, 2015)

Kid a: 25
Kid b:24
Dad: 24
Mom: 21


----------



## drjeff (Mar 29, 2015)

Hit 50 today - have 7 more definitely planned - trying to work on 2 more than that which means that I'll have to find one more than that to make it 60 for the year - since my daughter is going to ski camp at Mount Hood this June/July - that might happen!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2015)

2? Spring conditions n today nice sun finally! At hunter no people now. Sunny 31 after 12 pm. Good start good tyring to keep up with Jim and his experience d friends and family sorry their just so so much better then me thanks sorry didn't get to have more time with them as usual lol.


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 29, 2015)

20
8x Stratton
4x Winter Park
2x Crotched
1x Gunstock
1x Ragged
1x Pico
1x Bromley
1x Wachusett
1x Okemo


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> ...



32.  March 28, 2015:  Alta/Snowbird


----------



## Terry (Mar 31, 2015)

Tonights climb made 68 so far. Should make 80 no problem if I stay healthy.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 31, 2015)

29 after last Sunday. Planning on skiing Friday and Saturday this week and then the following Sunday. After that I will have to play it by ear.


----------



## dlague (Apr 1, 2015)

After our trip to Banff we have finally broke past our season best of 39 and are at *40* while my youngest is at 44.  50 is beginning to look like a stretch target.  Missed a couple weekends of skiing which sucked.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 1, 2015)

33 right now with 37 a definite, 39 a possibility.


----------



## nkLottery (Apr 1, 2015)

31 as of this past Saturday, and it feels far from over.  Trying to figure out where to go Saturday 4/4


----------



## dlague (Apr 1, 2015)

nkLottery said:


> 31 as of this past Saturday, and it feels far from over.  Trying to figure out where to go Saturday 4/4



I would not go to Cannon!  I think Puck it would second that notion.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 1, 2015)

dlague said:


> I would not go to Cannon!  I think Puck it would second that notion.



That's what I was afraid of. Now to Plan B... Burke?

P.S., 52 so far and running significantly behind pace from last year.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 1, 2015)

dlague said:


> I would not go to Cannon!  I think Puck it would second that notion.




Zoo!!!!!!!! I say!!!


----------



## yeggous (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes, I am getting that impression. Thank you.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 1, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Yes, I am getting that impression. Thank you.



They will be there so they are trying to drive others away...


----------



## Puck it (Apr 1, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> They will be there so they are trying to drive others away...



No it will be a zoo!  Stay away!


----------



## nkLottery (Apr 1, 2015)

Bodefest yea?


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 1, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> They will be there so they are trying to drive others away...



No way !! Not only will it be a zoo but it will be Icy and Cold ..... It's Cannon !

I'm going to Bretton Wood , land of the endless snow and no lift lines !
That's were I'll be !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 1, 2015)

22.  Should make at least 27, but probably a couple more days than that.  


.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 1, 2015)

Puck it said:


> No it will be a zoo!  Stay away!



Would you recommend Loon?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 1, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Would you recommend Loon?


  yes I would, and it is closer


----------



## dlague (Apr 1, 2015)

Puck it said:


> yes I would, and it is closer



Right anything other than Cannon!


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 1, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> No way !! Not only will it be a zoo but it will be Icy and Cold ..... It's Cannon !
> 
> I'm going to Bretton Wood , land of the endless snow and no lift lines !
> That's were I'll be !
> ...



Last week Cannon had no lines and BW was a shit show


----------



## bluebird (Apr 1, 2015)

22. Should be able to make 30.


----------



## mrvpilgrim (Apr 1, 2015)

hit 40 last weekend
better half still a dozen days ahead at 52


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 2, 2015)

37 shooting for 40, at least.


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 2, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Stratton
> Wachusett x 5
> 
> 21



Stratton x 2 
Wachusett x 4 

Total of 27, hope to add at least one more Crotched this Saturday and 2 more next weekend at WaWa for their closing celebration! I really want to get one May day at K-ton but who knows if that will really happen.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 2, 2015)

56.  5 more definite.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 3, 2015)

54 after 2 days at Killington Wed-Thurs; yesterday one of the most incredible spring days ever!

Shooting for 65 by end April.

Then?


----------



## nkLottery (Apr 3, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Shooting for 65 by end April.
> 
> Then?



Then......probably more Killington?


----------



## JimG. (Apr 3, 2015)

nkLottery said:


> Then......probably more Killington?



Probably. Or north?


----------



## dlague (Apr 3, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Probably. Or north?



Possibly a couple of weekends at Jay ---- then Killington


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 5, 2015)

Had a great time skiing with trailboss today. 

Today made 48. 950,000 vertical feet for the season so far.

Arapahoe Basin - 10/17, 10/21, 10/27, 10/31, 11/04, 1/2, 3/29 (7)
Copper Mtn - 11/7, 11/11, 12/9, 12/12, 12/22, 1/5, 4/3 (7)
Keystone - 11/14 (1)
Loveland - 11/19, 1/20, 3/9, 3/13 (4)
Breck - 11/21, 12/3, 12/4, 12/23, 3/11, 3/31 (6)
Vail - 11/27, 2/10, 3/12 (3)
Beaver Creek - 1/13, 2/5 (2)
Winter Park - 1/6, 1/11, 1/19, 1/25, 2/1, 2/7, 3/15, 3/23 (8)
Snow King - 2/24, 3/1 (2)
Jackson Hole - 2/25, 2/26, 2/27, 2/28, 3/2 (5)
Snowmass - 3/8 (1)
Aspen Mtn - 3/18 (1)
Snowbird - 4/4 (1)


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 5, 2015)

Frozen in time.  Day 57 yesterday no skiing today because Berkshire East is closed!


----------



## boston_e (Apr 5, 2015)

Dad and Younger Son: 27
Older Son: 26
Mom: 23

That could be a wrap.... Might be able to grab a couple of more days later in April, but it will be weather and conditions dependent.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks like I'm ending with 31. Took a spill Saturday night and put a small fracture in my shoulder.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 5, 2015)

Damn.  Swift healing.  If there's any bright side to the story, at least it happened in April.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice skiing with you, skiNEwhere



thetrailboss said:


> So far, so good:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> ...



33.  April 4, 2015:  Alta/Snowbird


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 6, 2015)

Wasn't sure I would make 40 but I did with closing day at Crotched. Might get in another day at K or maybe a late April trip to Tuck's.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Damn.  Swift healing.  If there's any bright side to the story, at least it happened in April.



Thanks and yes that's true. Would have really sucked if it was early February and I missed the nice run we had.


----------



## dlague (Apr 6, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Had a great time skiing with trailboss today.
> 
> Today made 48. 950,000 vertical feet for the season so far.
> 
> ...



Nice list!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> 22. And that might be it for the year unless I get lucky and squeeze in some days late April or in May
> 
> Ragged
> Mount Abram
> ...



Things have gone better than expected with the newborn.  Got out yesterday at Loon for the first time since 3/7.  

So, I'm at 23 now.


----------



## ironhippy (Apr 6, 2015)

I've got 46 so far, 4 more days scheduled at the end of the week in Quebec. So it'll be at least 50 for the year.

I hope to get some hike for turns days at my local hill in April and maybe a trip to Sugarloaf at the start of May.


----------



## nkLottery (Apr 6, 2015)

32 as of Saturday.  I spent a phenomenal April 4th in fresh snow among quiet crowds at Smugglers' Notch.  Everything was riding soft, fluffy and fun.  +1 for Doc Dempsey's Glades, that trail was in great shape.  The season continues...

Image dump from 4/4/15 @ Smuggs:  http://m.imgur.com/a/V5YYD


----------



## ironhippy (Apr 6, 2015)

Ended up getting 3 more runs at the local hill before it closed today, so that's 47!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 6, 2015)

jrmagic said:


> Looks like I'm ending with 31. Took a spill Saturday night and put a small fracture in my shoulder.



Pisser.  Sorry to hear it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 7, 2015)

104 since Thanksgiving day on the JHole pass. Should get another 6-10 hiking then wrap it up around May 1st.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 7, 2015)

77 today  with fresh snow at Loon. On track for 100 I think. I hope somewhere runs daily through May 10th at least.


----------



## Edd (Apr 9, 2015)

30, finally. Today is a pow day at Wildcat


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 9, 2015)

Edd said:


> 30, finally. Today is a pow day at Wildcat



They reported 4" as of early this AM but seems as if radar showed blue most of the AM up there....bet its pretty sweet


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 9, 2015)

AdironRider said:


> 104 since Thanksgiving day on the JHole pass. Should get another 6-10 hiking then wrap it up around May 1st.



I had a dream that I hit Corbet's Couloir on a mountain bike after the snow had melted.  Can that be done or am I just a visionary?


----------



## nkLottery (Apr 9, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I had a dream that I hit Corbet's Couloir on a mountain bike after the snow had melted.  Can that be done or am I just a visionary?



I'd think Jerry would hit it for his first stop at Jackson


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 9, 2015)

Im sure the Red Bull Rampage guys could, but there are some serious 20 foot boulders in there. 

There is video of some dude hitting it on a snowmobile. Lame video but theres a clip that starts around 2:10 here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbIGU_74mQo


----------



## HowieT2 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hit 40 today and what an epic day it was.  Fitting end to the winter season.  May get one more day in, but this what it for winter for me.


----------



## dlague (Apr 10, 2015)

Currently at 42 and reaching 50 is becoming questionable.  Ski VT Pass still left and time is running out!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 11, 2015)

Hit 28 after 3 days at Killington this week. Probably get 2 more days to end at 30.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> 3.  November 28, 2014:  Alta (daughter's first day on skis)
> 4.  November 29, 2014:  Alta.
> ...



34.  April 12, 2015:  Deer Valley (their Closing Day)



So the tally so far is:

Alta:  10
Snowbird: 9
Alta/Snowbird:  6
Deer Valley:  4
Burke:  3
Lyndon Outing Club: 1
Mount Eustis:  1


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 12, 2015)

49

Closing day at keystone as well. 140 inches total for the season, pretty bad even by keystone standards. I don't think they could've stayed open much longer even if they wanted to seeing at they were having groomers sacrifice trail width for base.




Still some nice bumps to find though, just had to watch out for dirt and rocks in the throughs


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 12, 2015)

41


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 12, 2015)

50


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 12, 2015)

40


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2015)

56


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 12, 2015)

61


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 13, 2015)

*Today*



catsup948 said:


> 61


I hit oneoeight   ,three or four more depending on wx


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 13, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> 50



Same here we are at 50.. We were beat yesterday so, we took off and cruised around to the ski mountains in VT to see who had coverage. So many did! They should stay open and give discounts to West Coast skiers that want to get some turns in. At Jay this weekend. We should end the season with 55 or 57 days which is the most we have done in over 20 years.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2015)

24

Ragged
Mount Abram
Big Rock
Jay
Mad River Glen
Smuggs
Burke
Crotched x 2
Bolton
Wildcat x 2
Loon x 2
Powder Ridge
Okemo
Cannon x 4
Bretton Woods x 2
Killington x 2


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 13, 2015)

35 now with 2-3 more in me


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 13, 2015)

25

All at Burke, Jay, and Bretton Woods.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 13, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> 24
> 
> Ragged
> Mount Abram
> ...



Nice...you got out again. Your gonna start to make Nick look bad


----------



## Vortex (Apr 13, 2015)

69.  6 or 7 left.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 13, 2015)

Bob R said:


> 69.  6 or 7 left.



That's amazing.


----------



## dlague (Apr 13, 2015)

Hit 44 and have 7 or 8 planned days still!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> Nice...you got out again. Your gonna start to make Nick look bad



Yup.  Wife is quite understanding and knows I only got a month to go.  She's selfish in a good way with baby smuggling


----------



## Rowsdower (Apr 13, 2015)

11

Not bad considering I had to pick up a teaching gig in January on top of my lab work. Two of those days I consider excellent, and made the whole season worth it. More planning next year to maximize my days I think will help.


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 13, 2015)

My season over at 22 days


----------



## 180 (Apr 13, 2015)

69


----------



## Terry (Apr 14, 2015)

73. hoping for at least 80.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 14, 2015)

Terry said:


> 73. hoping for at least 80.



Terry you are always one of the pack leaders.  Hope to see you May day at the River.  Thinking About the Cat for Sunday the 3d possibly.


----------



## mbedle (Apr 14, 2015)

After seeing Terry's number, it puts me to shame to only have gotten in 29 days.


----------



## Terry (Apr 14, 2015)

Bob R said:


> Terry you are always one of the pack leaders.  Hope to see you May day at the River.  Thinking About the Cat for Sunday the 3d possibly.


Definitely planning on the2nd. Will be skiing somewhere the next couple weekends also


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 14, 2015)

Hit two milestones today that I set for myself before the season started:

50 ski days and 1,000,000 feet of vert


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Hit two milestones today that I set for myself before the season started:
> 
> 50 ski days and 1,000,000 feet of vert



Nice work!!  I hit 50 days this week too. But I'm about at ~half your vert. Probably some part of that is East vs West, but I'm guessing it's mostly due to you pushing WAY harder. Hats off!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 14, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Nice work!!  I hit 50 days this week too. But I'm about at ~half your vert. Probably some part of that is East vs West, but I'm guessing it's mostly due to you pushing WAY harder. Hats off!



Hey thanks cannonball. I usually try to get at least 20k an outing, sometimes, like today, I'll push myself really hard and get 49k but that's not the norm. 

Honestly though, I'm a little skied out at this point. Gonna take it a little easier for the rest of the season.


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 15, 2015)

20k of vert a day is a pretty solid goal, according to my (relatively limited as I usually forget to turn it on) I average more like 12k vert a day during my typical 2 hour ski windows.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 19, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> 3.  November 28, 2014:  Alta (daughter's first day on skis)
> 4.  November 29, 2014:  Alta.
> ...



35.  April 17, 2015:  Snowbird
36.  April 19, 2015:  Alta/Snowbird



So the tally so far is:

Alta:  10
Snowbird: 10
Alta/Snowbird:  7
Deer Valley:  4
Burke:  3
Lyndon Outing Club: 1
Mount Eustis:  1


----------



## drjeff (Apr 19, 2015)

57 - and the fat lady ISN'T ready to sing yet!


----------



## ironhippy (Apr 19, 2015)

52, last 2 hiking the local hill. The main trails still have good coverage, some of the woods still have good coverage, I'm hoping for at least 2 more days next weekend, then it'll turn to patch skiing.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 19, 2015)

Day 51 was a memorable one


----------



## dlague (Apr 20, 2015)

Crossed the 45 day  mark and hit 46 at Cannon's last day open.  4 to go to get to 50!


----------



## Edd (Apr 20, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Day 51 was a memorable one



Wow, that looks amazing.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 20, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Day 51 was a memorable one



Indeed.  Glad you made it there in one piece (and survived that cliff drop around the 3.00 min mark).  Are late April 2' dumps common out there or was everyone spinning out because they already removed the snow tires for the season?  Awesome video all the same!


----------



## JimG. (Apr 20, 2015)

Hit 60 after past 3 days at K.

Gonna be tough to get 65 before end April.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 20, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Indeed.  Glad you made it there in one piece (and survived that cliff drop around the 3.00 min mark).  Are late April 2' dumps common out there or was everyone spinning out because they already removed the snow tires for the season?  Awesome video all the same!



2 foot dumps in spring aren't common, but with that said they're more likely to occur in the spring vs the winter.

Almost didn't make it to loveland, I had 32 inches of snow in my driveway that I had to clear. Too bad Eclipse snow park, which would've been less than a mile from my house, got shot down by the county commissioners. Bastards.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 20, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Almost didn't make it to loveland, I had 32 inches of snow in my driveway that I had to clear.



Ah - the darkside to living in a skier's paradise.



> Too bad Eclipse snow park, which would've been less than a mile from my house, got shot down by the county commissioners. Bastards.



At least you're getting some closure - Xanadu has been threatening to open for the past 11 years already!


----------



## Glade Runner (Apr 20, 2015)

82 so far.


----------



## jmurray23 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm only at 22... Hoping to push to 30. Killington is taking about june dates. We will see if the weather holds out. One trail or 10 I will hit it 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 21, 2015)

61 total.  5 days this month and 16 since March 1st.  This has to change next season.  I need more spring skiing!


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 21, 2015)

112


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 23, 2015)

still sno here at the bush 3-6" by  end.  It is rain in valley 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 23, 2015)

STREETSKIER said:


> View attachment 16631still sno here at the bush 3-6" by  end.  It is rain in valley
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow!


----------



## dlague (Apr 23, 2015)

STREETSKIER said:


> View attachment 16631still sno here at the bush 3-6" by  end.  It is rain in valley
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Need to post that on FB to piss off the snow haters!


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 23, 2015)

STREETSKIER said:


> View attachment 16631still sno here at the bush 3-6" by  end.  It is rain in valley
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Getting my snow tires off today here in MA  but will be skiing  there tomorrow


----------



## Glade Runner (Apr 24, 2015)

14-15 Season: 

11-9  Killington
11-21 Holiday Valley (opening day 27") 
11-22 Snow Ridge (opening day 35") 
11-28 Greek Peak 
11-30 Greek Peak (sb) 

12-7 Greek Peak (sb) 
12-10 Killington (13") 
12-12 Song (reopening 26") 
12-14 Greek Peak (sb) 
12-15 Windham 
12-18 Holiday Valley 
12-21 Greek Peak (sb) 
12-22 Windham 
12-26 Greek Peak 
12-28 Greek Peak 

1-3 Greek Peak 
1-5 Windham 
1-7 Snow Ridge (10") 
1-8 Greek Peak 
1-9 Greek Peak 
1-11 Greek Peak (sb) 
1-12 Holiday Valley 
1-15 Greek Peak 
1-17 Plattekill 
1-18 Greek Peak 
1-20 Mad River Glen (12-15") 
1-22 Greek Peak 
1-23 Elk Mountain 
1-24 Greek Peak (sb) 
1-28 Jay Peak (6-12") 
1-30 Greek Peak 
1-31 Greek Peak (sb) 

2-1 Greek Peak (sb) 
2-2 Greek Peak (10") 
2-3 Magic (12"+) 
2-6 Greek Peak (12"+) 
2-7 Greek Peak (sb) 
2-8 Smugglers *Notch 
2-9 Sugarbush 
2-13 Greek Peak 
2-14 Greek Peak (sb) 
* 2-15 Aldis gas line & surrounding woods (hike to) 
2-16 Greek Peak 
* 2-17 Aqua Terra & Wolf Park/Crater (hike to) 
* 2-18 Aqua Terra (hike to) 
* 2-19 Aqua Terra (hike to) 
2-22 Gore 
2-23 Greek Peak (sb) 
* 2-24 Aqua Terra (hike to) 
2-26 Greek Peak (sb) 
* 2-27 Aqua Terra (hike to) 
2-28 Greek Peak 

3-1 Cannon 
3-2 Burke 
3-5 Greek Peak 
3-7 Greek Peak 
3-8 Middlebury College Snow Bowl 
3-9 Bolton Valley (6") 
3-12 Greek Peak 
3-13 Elk Mountain 
3-14 Elk Mountain 
3-15 Gore 
3-16 Mad River Glen (6") 
3-18 Greek Peak (7-8") 
3-21 Whiteface *(Slides 1, 2, 3 & 4) 
3-22 Jay Peak (6") 
3-23 Jay Peak 
3-24 Jay Peak 
3-25 Jay Peak 
3-28 Greek Peak (sb) 
3-29 Greek Peak 
3-31 Greek Peak 

* 4-1 Aqua Terra (hike to) 
4-2 Greek Peak (sb) 
4-3 Greek Peak
4-4 Greek Peak
4-5 Greek Peak
4-6 Mad River Glen
4-11 Plattekill 
4-12 Greek Peak (sb) 
4-14 Killington
4-19 Gore
4-25 Jay Peak
4-26 Jay Peak

Should be 84 days after this weekend


----------



## nkLottery (Apr 24, 2015)

I believe Saturday will be Day 35, and I'm spending it at Killington.  We plan to leave Rhode Island at 4am, catch a Diner breakfast, take a quick mile hike in Massachusetts, Ski the Beast for a handful of hours, play a round of 9 holes of Golf on the way home.  Maybe Korean BBQ if our energy serves us well.  As we like to say--an Ultimate day


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2015)

nkLottery said:


> I believe Saturday will be Day 35, and I'm spending it at Killington.  We plan to leave Rhode Island at 4am, catch a Diner breakfast, take a quick mile hike in Massachusetts, Ski the Beast for a handful of hours, play a round of 9 holes of Golf on the way home.  Maybe Korean BBQ if our energy serves us well.  As we like to say--an Ultimate day



Ski and Golf sounds good!  Probably will do that too!


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 24, 2015)

My ski season is over so my golf season begins this Sunday! I love how one sport transitions right into another on both ends of the seasons!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 24, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> 3.  November 28, 2014:  Alta (daughter's first day on skis)
> 4.  November 29, 2014:  Alta.
> ...



37.  April 24, 2015:  Alta.


So the tally so far is:

Alta:  11
Snowbird: 10
Alta/Snowbird:  7
Deer Valley:  4
Burke:  3
Lyndon Outing Club: 1
Mount Eustis:  1


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 25, 2015)

63.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 25, 2015)

58 today with 59 coming up tomorrow


----------



## Brad J (Apr 25, 2015)

40 today hoping for 2 more, never thought I would make 40 days


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 27, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> 3.  November 28, 2014:  Alta (daughter's first day on skis)
> 4.  November 29, 2014:  Alta.
> ...



38.  April 27, 2015:  Snowbird.


So the tally so far is:

Alta:  11
Snowbird: 11
Alta/Snowbird:  7
Deer Valley:  4
Burke:  3
Lyndon Outing Club: 1
Mount Eustis:  1


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2015)

25 - and that might be it for the year.  Better than expected for welcoming my first child on March 20th.  I'd love to ski more, but a newborn really takes up all your free time and with how much I travel for work, I really need to give my wife a break on the weekends.  She's been a good sport and let me get out a few times since he was born, but now that it's  almost May, she's got outdoor stuff she likes to do on the weekends.  Time to take a step back and start building good will with the wife towards next season.  :lol: 



Ragged
Mount Abram
Big Rock
Jay
Mad River Glen
Smuggs
Burke
Crotched x 2
Bolton
Wildcat x 3
Loon x 2
Powder Ridge
Okemo
Cannon x 4
Bretton Woods x 2
Killington x 2


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 27, 2015)

53.  Hate to say it, but I'm probably done.  I'm traveling for the first 15 days of May which puts the kibosh on skiing those weeks.  Who knows, might still sneak one in.  I'm pretty damn satisfied with this awesome season, so I have no complaints if it's over.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 27, 2015)

59 - no chance the next 2 weekends due to family/work/kids soccer commitments


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 27, 2015)

28 maybe around that all good dyae with friends from here a lot thanks all looking forward to cheaper hiking and biking now.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 28, 2015)

29....one more tomorrow to close it out.


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 28, 2015)

I can't imagine anyone hasn't seen this ... BUT from the Killy website

 CONDITIONS

KILLINGTON*/*THE MOUNTAIN*/*CONDITIONS

Tuesday, April 28, 2015

5:03 pm 04/28/15--You already know that chilly temperatures are keeping the snowpack in great shape and that we are spinning Superstar Express an extra hour every day so you can enjoy extra turns, extra bumps and extra goggle tans. Now here's the big scoop - BONUS LIFTS THIS WEEKEND!*

That's right, the upper mountain is so snowy that we are spinning the Canyon Quad and Snowdon Triple on Saturday and Sunday. Both will turn until 5:00 p.m. Saturday, and the trail count will jump into the 40s. The temperatures will probably climb higher. It's going to be gorgeous so make sure you spend the first weekend of May enjoying the ridiculous snow coverage in the canyon, on north ridge and Snowdon Mountain, and of course Skye Peak.

Tonight the groomers will stay off all but 5 open trails to preserve soft bumps on the lower mountain. The Superstar Express Quad spins from 9:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. on Wednesday.

Open terrain is for intermediate and advanced skiers and riders only. Be aware of spring conditions and thin cover; ski or ride with care.*

K-1 Lodge is open for food, drinks, rentals, equipment repair, Killington Sports and lift tickets. Snow Sports Lessons have ended for the season.

The Superstar Express Quad will be spinning until 5:00 p.m. daily through May 3, 2015 then weekends/holidays only as long as conditions permit. Keep up on all the spring operations updates*right here.

Operating Day: 178


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 28, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> I can't imagine anyone hasn't seen this ... BUT from the Killy website
> 
> CONDITIONS
> 
> ...



Smart move imho.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Apr 29, 2015)

Visiting my son at RIT this weekend.

First week since November I will not ski at least once.

At day 62 after last weekend. I think 65 by end April not happening but 65 for the season certainly doable.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 29, 2015)

30 days and done...Fantastic season!


----------



## WWF-VT (May 5, 2015)

Finished this year with 49 days all at Sugarbush


----------



## dlague (May 5, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> Finished this year with 49 days all at Sugarbush



Ok you can make it 50!  I am in the same boat at 49.  Going to k town Saturday.


----------



## STREETSKIER (May 6, 2015)

Finishing at k this weekend 116. All but two at sugarbushw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (May 6, 2015)

This will be the first weekend since 11/2 that I have not skied.


----------



## Vortex (May 6, 2015)

74, A few under the Norm.  I think I am done.  I May get a few more of Earned turn Days. We will see.


----------



## ironhippy (May 6, 2015)

I am going to have to say I'm done. There may be some snow I can find on the local hill this weekend, but I doubt there'll be enough to call it a real ski day and I'm not sure I'll have time to get out there.

So I finished last weekend with 2 days at Ski Mont Miller in the Gaspe, I even did a small bit of touring (well hiking then skiing really) with the dog in the hills Sunday afternoon. The dog appreciated one last romp in the snow.

finished at 56


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 10, 2015)

55. Might be able to get to 60 if the quality of skiing stays the same and the Pallavicini lift stays open. But all it takes is a couple of days of lows above freezing for ski patrol to close it due to wet slab risk.

Will get one day at Killington as well if they are still open by the end of the month.

Doesn't matter if I don't hit it though, this was a record year for me and I'm happy I was able to get out as much as I did.


----------



## SkiRay (May 10, 2015)

ironhippy said:


> I am going to have to say I'm done. There may be some snow I can find on the local hill this weekend, but I doubt there'll be enough to call it a real ski day and I'm not sure I'll have time to get out there.
> 
> So I finished last weekend with 2 days at Ski Mont Miller in the Gaspe, I even did a small bit of touring (well hiking then skiing really) with the dog in the hills Sunday afternoon. The dog appreciated one last romp in the snow.
> 
> finished at 56




Finished at 56 too but, we are talking about hitting Killington Memorial Day weekend or the 1st weekend in June. Never skied in June!


----------



## dlague (May 11, 2015)

Hit my target for the season of 50 at Killington on Saturday.  It was a great day for it too!  Probably done for the season but if there are June turns to be made at Killington then more than likely we will be there.


----------



## Edd (May 11, 2015)

Done at 33. Used to do better but I'm starting to think this is the new norm for me. Good season, though. Number of powder days were above average.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 23, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2014:  Alta.
> 2.  November 23, 2014:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*
> 3.  November 28, 2014:  Alta (daughter's first day on skis)
> 4.  November 29, 2014:  Alta.
> ...



39.  May 9, 2015:  Snowbird*
40.  May 22, 2015:  Park City (EYT)


So the tally so far is:

Alta:  11
Snowbird: 12
Alta/Snowbird:  7
Deer Valley:  4
Burke:  3
Lyndon Outing Club: 1
Mount Eustis:  1
PCMR:  1


----------



## boston_e (May 23, 2015)

So I got one more in.

Dad - 28
Younger Son - 27
Older Son - 26
Mom - 23

That's a wrap!


----------



## dlague (May 23, 2015)

Well surpassed my goal and hit 51!  Son hit 53 and wife 49. This is the most days ever in a single season.  Highest before was 39, 31 and 38 respectively.


----------



## Terry (May 24, 2015)

I ended the season with 77 days. My mother in law took a sudden turn for the worse in mid april and passed away may 5th so that brought my spring skiing to a screaming halt. It was a good season though.


----------



## Cornhead (May 24, 2015)

I don't count, but my buddy does, he finished at 80+ a month ago, so that'd put me right around 80, adding one more today, hopefully one more on 6/1. There's an outside chance I could get some turns in at A-basin if they extend their closing date, now scheduled at 6/7. I have a season's pass, and rewards points I could use to pay for the trip. It's probably smarter to save them for next year though.


----------



## Glade Runner (May 24, 2015)

Sitting at 84 a month ago.  Was a good season.


----------



## Cornhead (May 24, 2015)

Glade Runner said:


> Sitting at 84 a month ago.  Was a good season.



I'd say you were the buddy, but it's too embarrassing to admit that in public.
Just kidding...sort of, already looking forward to more adventures next Winter, if I'm employed.


----------



## Glade Runner (May 24, 2015)

At least you don't have to admit to buddying up and sking with that dick Harvey.  That would be like admitting to a full on circle jerk.


----------



## Cornhead (May 24, 2015)

Glade Runner said:


> At least you don't have to admit to buddying up and sking with that dick Harvey.  That would be like admitting to a full on circle jerk.



Oh no, here we go again


----------



## Glade Runner (May 24, 2015)

Hey if you're not employed you should have all the free time to ski more than ever.  Sounds like a pretty sound goal to me.


----------



## Cornhead (May 24, 2015)

Male prostitute?


----------



## Glade Runner (May 24, 2015)

A drunk male prostitute selling  himself for lift tickets and cheeseburgers.


----------



## Cornhead (May 24, 2015)

Glade Runner said:


> A drunk male prostitute selling  himself for lift tickets and cheeseburgers.



I think I'm qualified, maybe overqualified


----------



## Glade Runner (May 24, 2015)

Just don't let Harvey know you are overqualified.  He prefers the inexperienced.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 24, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> I'd say you were the buddy, but it's too embarrassing to admit that in public.
> Just kidding...sort of, already looking forward to more adventures next Winter, if I'm employed.



+ 1 I meet your Buddy and his gf at platty and had nice though they're both nice people.


----------



## Glade Runner (May 24, 2015)

Thanks Scotty.  You are alright yourself.  We will have to ski together some more next season.


----------



## Cornhead (May 24, 2015)

He saves all his dickness for the internet


----------



## Glade Runner (May 24, 2015)

Yea I need a place to let the dickiness out.  It's not appropriate at the mountain like Harveys infamous platty circle jerks.


----------



## JimG. (May 24, 2015)

Glade Runner said:


> Sitting at 84 a month ago.  Was a good season.



Was at 62 end April; hiking and fishing took over and I never got back to skiing any more. Never missed it.

Most painless ending to a ski season ever for me.


----------



## Brad J (May 24, 2015)

I ended up with 42 days which is the most I have done in 30 years , usually end up around 30 days , two trips out west and a long spring made that possible . I ski mostly one day a week, and try to go bell to bell.Finished up at Killington last Sunday. They did a great job in making as much snow as they did to make it this far into a very warm May. Now working on my boat trying to take my mind off skiing.


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2015)

60 today with likely #61 tomorrow


----------



## chuckstah (May 24, 2015)

101 today, 102 tomorrow.  Blows away previous best of 66.


----------



## catsup948 (May 28, 2015)

I think I'm done at 64!  Maybe Tux mid June if there is any snow left....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 7, 2015)

Today makes 57.

Blowtorch has been on high all week. Pallavicini has been closed for the season, as it should be. Wet slabs on most steep terrain all over the Mtn.

My interest is quickly waning. I think I'll get more day once the pond reveals itself, which surprisingly hasn't happened yet.

Gonna add a poll to this thread too once I get in front of a computer 



2014/2015 Days

Arapahoe Basin - 10/17, 10/21, 10/27, 10/31, 11/04, 1/2, 3/29, 4/21, 5/1, 5/8, 5/10, 5/18, 6/7 (13)
Copper Mtn - 11/7, 11/11, 12/9, 12/12, 12/22, 1/5, 4/2 (7)
Keystone - 11/14, 4/12 (2)
Loveland - 11/19, 1/20, 3/9, 3/13, 4/17 (5)
Breck - 11/21, 12/3, 12/4, 12/23, 3/11, 3/31 (6)
Vail - 11/27, 2/10, 3/12 (3)
Beaver Creek - 1/13, 2/5 (2)
Winter Park - 1/6, 1/11, 1/19, 1/25, 2/1, 2/7, 3/15, 3/23 (8)
Snow King - 2/24, 3/1 (2)
Jackson Hole - 2/25, 2/26, 2/27, 2/28, 3/2 (5)
Snowmass - 3/8 (1)
Aspen Mtn - 3/18, 4/14 (2)
Snowbird - 4/3 (1)


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 8, 2015)

Poll added.


----------



## Glade Runner (Jun 8, 2015)

Lol


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 11, 2015)

What an evenly spread poll.


----------



## SkiRay (Jun 11, 2015)

that looks nice - so did you trigger any wet slabs?  nice.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 11, 2015)

SkiRay said:


> that looks nice - so did you trigger any wet slabs?  nice.



Hells no! All that terrain was closed. Extremely closed.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 14, 2015)

58 and done, since today was closing day. Pretty sure this was a business decision to close, not a snow one as they could've stayed open another week. O well, a fun end to a pretty good season.


----------

